# I will video and report drivers taking kids with no car seats



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Galveston said:


> I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


Wow. Hide in the bushes. Will you wear a ski mask?


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

CTK said:


> Wow. Hide in the bushes. Will you wear a ski mask?


You won't know


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Snitches get stitches!!!

No seriously this is BS and people need to stop taking these rides... The liability does not make it worth $5 to run them to the daycare... And I promise today is not the first day they have been told they needed a car seat... But everyday someone takes them anyway so what's the point in doing the right thing is how the riders think...

Great idea filming their @$$...


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Snitches get stitches!!!
> 
> No seriously this is BS and people need to stop taking these rides... The liability does not make it worth $5 to run them to the daycare... And I promise today is not the first day they have been told they needed a car seat... But everyday someone takes them anyway so what's the point in doing the right thing is how the riders think...
> 
> Great idea filming their @$$...


I will train this entire town to act right single handedly. You come on this island and pull this no car seat crap you walk home and the driver gets fired. PERIODT. I got time my market is slow here.


----------



## Derek Norstadt (Oct 1, 2017)

blah blah.. video all you want. Neither uber or lyft will do anything about your silly videos.


----------



## NJ Guy (Jun 21, 2019)

??. Somebody has too much time on their hands if they want to wait in the bushes. Cancel and roll on. ???


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Galveston said:


> Stop messing with my rides


Why don't you mark your territory..


----------



## Fight4U (Oct 20, 2019)

Uber and Lyft might do anything about the videos...BUT the local TV stations will...film them all and take it to the local TV stations they will run the story ASAP...and ask Uber and Lyft why it is happening...

I too today had a lady tell me not to insult her (toddler) daughter because I asked how tall she was....California requires boosters for under 4 foot 9 and this little lady was barely 3 feet tall and cute as a button....but she will not die in my car ...which is what I told her arrogant and vulgar speaking mother as I left them and their luggage (they were going to the airport) right there on the curb in front of the house and I collected a NO SHOW fee....small but sweet revenge!



oleole20 said:


> Why don't you mark your territory..
> View attachment 368556


That's funny...BUT the reality is little children count on someone being a responsible adult...we drivers can do this and the passengers will comply or get left standing there!



Derek Norstadt said:


> blah blah.. video all you want. Neither uber or lyft will do anything about your silly videos.


Must be afraid you will get caught...don't worry, the first time you have a kid fly past your head and out through the windshield because you had to slam on the brakes before rear ending someone...you get the idea...and hopefully your a trained First Responder to help the kid lying on your hood or in the street who out cold and its mother is screaming its all your fault....


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Galveston said:


> I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


---------------------
? I think you need a time out !!!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Galveston said:


> I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


Strange person hiding in bushes video taping little kids... ?

Sounds like you're gonna need some bail money.


----------



## Derek Norstadt (Oct 1, 2017)

Fight4U said:


> Uber and Lyft might do anything about the videos...BUT the local TV stations will...film them all and take it to the local TV stations they will run the story ASAP...and ask Uber and Lyft why it is happening...
> 
> I too today had a lady tell me not to insult her (toddler) daughter because I asked how tall she was....California requires boosters for under 4 foot 9 and this little lady was barely 3 feet tall and cute as a button....but she will not die in my car ...which is what I told her arrogant and vulgar speaking mother as I left them and their luggage (they were going to the airport) right there on the curb in front of the house and I collected a NO SHOW fee....small but sweet revenge!
> 
> ...


LOL Such drama. Calm down, Mary.


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

Galveston said:


> I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


 try
Does that include wearing adult diapers and energy bars to enhance the experience


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Galveston said:


> I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.
> 
> [/QUOTE
> ? you definitely have to get a life.





Galveston said:


> I will train this entire town to act right single handedly. You come on this island and pull this no car seat crap you walk home and the driver gets fired. PERIODT. I got time my market is slow here.


I see stitches and crutches in your future.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Galveston said:


> I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


Yeah.

I've been down that road before.

The short version of it? No one cares, and efforts are best utilized when you focus on youself.

Not the the support.
Not the companies.
Not the pax.
Not the other drivers on the streets.

Other driver's here will vent with you. 
Other than sharing your frustration, 
Nothing will come of it.

Stick to focusing on yourself.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I've been down that road before.
> 
> ...


No


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Galveston said:


> I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


Report to whom? The police won't do anything unless they see it and uber doesn't care.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> I see stitches and crutches in your future.


This is Texas, big mouth threatening me with physical harm behind screen. Screen shotted. Where are you from?



Derek Norstadt said:


> LOL Such drama. Calm down, Mary.


I will post my videos here.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Strange person hiding in bushes video taping little kids... ?
> 
> Sounds like you're gonna need some bail money.


You're not too bright. Try to follow along here. Kids are protected with car seats. Who picks up your kids? Do they shove them in an Uber unbelted? My exposé may get aired.



Derek Norstadt said:


> blah blah.. video all you want. Neither uber or lyft will do anything about your silly videos.


That's a lawsuit once supporting evidence is presented to KHOU


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I am ENTIRELY in favor of uber drivers spending their off time as real-life crime-fighting heroes (like, so much. I do it myself, but you'll NEVER see me because I'm too good) , but this is a boring pursuit. Putting on a Cape and busting truant high-schoolers at the mall would even be more exciting to hear about.

"Thanks for saving us, ATTENDANCE MAN!!"


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I am ENTIRELY in favor of uber drivers spending their off time as real-life crime-fighting heroes (like, so much. I do it myself, but you'll NEVER see me because I'm too good) , but this is a boring pursuit. Putting on a Cape and busting truant high-schoolers at the mall would even be more exciting to hear about.
> 
> "Thanks for saving us, ATTENDANCE MAN!!"


I'm purchasing a better longer camera lens


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Galveston said:


> No


Have at it! Prove us wrong.

Like a lot of things driver related, someone else has been there, done that. Try to warn new drivers but, reality is people learn better through experience.✌


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Galveston said:


> I'm purchasing a better longer camera lens


The police will likely be more concerned with why you are taking close up photos of people while hiding in a bush.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Have at it! Prove us wrong.
> 
> Like a lot of things driver related, someone else has been there, done that. Try to warn new drivers but, reality is people learn better through experience.✌


If you feel comfortable breaking the law please do it in front of my camera



NauticalWheeler said:


> The police will likely be more concerned with why you are taking close up photos of people while hiding in a bush.


Don't be so obtuse here.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Galveston said:


> This is Texas, big mouth threatening me with physical harm behind screen. Screen shotted. Where are you from?
> 
> 
> I will post my videos here.
> ...


Lol ? I think my point went straight over your head.

You are going to look like a pedophile, looking for a victim.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Lol ? I think my point went straight over your head.
> 
> You are going to look like a pedophile, looking for a victim.


To ridiculously insinuate I am a pedophile here may speak about yourself.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Lol ? I think my point went straight over your head.
> 
> You are going to look like a pedophile, looking for a victim.


That's exactly what I'm saying, too! The police will wonder wtf they are doing hiding in a Bush with a telescopic lens


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> That's exactly what I'm saying, too! The police will wonder wtf they are doing hiding in a Bush with a telescopic lens


Both of you need to revisit your comments


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Galveston said:


> If you feel comfortable breaking the law please do it in front of my camera
> 
> 
> Don't be so obtuse here.


Is this a nod to Shawshank Redemption?


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Is this a nod to Shawshank Redemption?


Try to pay attention here


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Galveston said:


> To ridiculously insinuate I am a pedophile here may speak about yourself.


We're not saying you are, only that that is what anyone who sees you hiding and taking pictures would think.

Just admit you got mad over turning away a pax without a car seat, came up with a dumb idea and will be completely over it 48 hours from now.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> We're not saying you are, only that that is what anyone who sees you hiding and taking pictures would think.


You are going out of your way here to call me a pedophile. I would revisit your train of thinking and analyze how you got so off topic.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I can only give you good advice (don't photograph people getting into Uber vehicles), but I can't make you follow it.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Galveston said:


> If you feel comfortable breaking the law please do it in front of my camera


I never said I was breaking the law.

I would say that all you will gain, is becoming more miserable, loosing time, that you could be earning.

Which is similar to ME even telling you any of this. For the same GD reasons ? I'm waisting my time, and noone cares anyway!


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> I never said I was breaking the law.
> 
> I would say that all you will gain, is becoming more miserable, loosing time, that you could be earning.
> 
> Which is similar to ME even telling you any of this. For the same GD reasons ? I'm waisting my time, and noone cares anyway!


I will monetize my expose on my well known YouTube channel


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Galveston said:


> I will monetize my expose on my well known YouTube channel


Ok then that's different. Is this all talk, or are you serious about this?


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Galveston said:


> I will monetize my expose on my well known YouTube channel


You won't think it's funny when other people shove your kids in a car without a car seat



doyousensehumor said:


> Ok then that's different. Is this all talk, or are you serious about this?


It is about safety of children getting shoved in cars without car seats but that is the point you don't seem to understand here


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

What if somebody videotaped you breaking any sorts of rules that every driver does at some point - committing ANY traffic violation, staging/waiting/pick up/drop off in a non-designated area, allowing one more rider than you have seat belts, driving with car damage.

Focus on making your self better. There is no way that this has a big-picture impact on your earnings. I drive soooooo much Uber, but not as much as @Ian Richard Markham , and the carseat issue rarely comes up.



Galveston said:


> You won't think it's funny when other people shove your kids in a car without a car seat
> 
> 
> It is about safety of children getting shoved in cars without car seats but that is the point you don't seem to understand here


We understand it. It's the title of the ****ing thread for christ's sake.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Galveston said:


> It is about safety of children getting shoved in cars without car seats but that is the point you don't seem to understand here


Oh I know the safety problem. I'm a parent too. My kids never went anywhere without carseats.

These people that don't care about car seats, aren't going to respond to preaching and lecturing. You might get some media attention, if you're serious about the YouTube stuff.... but still I don't think it will achieve anything. It's 2019, and everybody's aware about car seats.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Not sure how, but after reporting 5 parents I am no longer getting kids without booster seats … (unless of course those 5 were the worst offenders and no longer assigned to me)

I spoke with Local police and technically booster seats are not required in UBer/Lyft vehicles because they are considered Taxis in our State ..and if pulled over would not be ticketed .

That said, I still require booster seat


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Galveston said:


> To ridiculously insinuate I am a pedophile here may speak about yourself.


I'm not insinuating anything. I'm saying video taping children from behind bushes is begging for trouble.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Galveston said:


> I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


You might want to check out the laws for car seat requirements in Texas before you start your crusade.










This is just to show the law, not to start an argument about taking children with no car seat.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

MHR said:


> You might want to check out the laws for car seat requirements in Texas before you start your crusade.
> 
> View attachment 368601
> 
> ...


You don't work for the state do you? If your babysitter ordered an Uber you would expect car seat use as those are the platform rules otherwise the driver and responsible adult passenger are in direct violation. Why is this thread so hard for y'all?



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I'm not insinuating anything. I'm saying video taping children from behind bushes is begging for trouble.


You're a dingbat or a troll


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Galveston said:


> Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes


This seems strangely familiar.

Please don't tell me you moved to Galveston from Dallas where you used to hang out at a grassy knoll near Dealey Plaza back in November'63.

.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> This seems strangely familiar.
> 
> Please don't tell me you moved to Galveston from Dallas where you used to hang out at a grassy knoll near Dealey Plaza back in November'63.
> 
> .


At some point instead of trolling unrelated conspiracy you should concern yourself with correctly buckled children.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Galveston said:


> At some point instead of trolling unrelated conspiracy you should concern yourself with correctly buckled children.


Why?

I just don't take them, what is so hard? You seem hellbent on running a fool's errand. Knock yourself out.

.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Galveston said:


> I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


Somebody has too much time on their hands


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

While I understand your frustration, this would be a waste of time and is creepy. You’d be better off contacting Chris Harrsison with Dateline to catch a pedo or rapist driver.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Yulli Yung said:


> Somebody has too much time on their hands


Somebody doesn't care about kids


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Galveston said:


> No


It's not your responsibility to rat out outer drivers


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Invisible said:


> While I understand your frustration, this would be a waste of time and is creepy. You'd be better off contacting Chris Harrsison with Dateline to catch a pedo or rapist driver.


The fact you read pedophile where none exists tells me you don't care about properly belted children at the least.



peteyvavs said:


> It's not your responsibility to rat out outer drivers


I will remove them entirely from service as they are putting children's lives at risk



Who is John Galt? said:


> Why?
> 
> I just don't take them, what is so hard? You seem hellbent on running a fool's errand. Knock yourself out.
> 
> .


How many daily encounters do you get in your community with passengers expecting you to transport infants without car seats because other drivers do it? Your priorities are whack if you are unconcerned about child safety and instead choose to troll. I think you just don't want to get caught


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Galveston said:


> The fact you read pedophile where none exists tells me you don't care about properly belted children at the least.


WTF are you on? You're reading into things that aren't there for my response and a few others. Of course I care about children, but you can't do anything, except decline those rides. You have no clout. And frankly, you're sounding too unhinged by saying you'll hide in the bushes. That is bizarre!! Maybe we should report you to the cops for wanting to spy on kids. That's twisted!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Galveston said:


> You don't work for the state do you? If your babysitter ordered an Uber you would expect car seat use as those are the platform rules otherwise the driver and responsible adult passenger are in direct violation. Why is this thread so hard for y'all?
> 
> 
> You're a dingbat or a troll


People start throwing around insults when they have nothing of intelligence or substance to say.

Go ahead with your plans I don't care either way, it's your ass on the line.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> People start throwing around insults when they have nothing of intelligence or substance to say.
> 
> Go ahead with your plans I don't care either way, it's your ass on the line.


This OP just doesn't comprehend why it's so wrong to hide in the bushes and spy.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> This OP just doesn't comprehend why it's so wrong to hide in the bushes and spy.


OP is just talking junk at this point. He/she doesn't want to concede that their idea is a bad one.

If OP wanted to catch this on video he could use his dash cam to capture him declining the ride and send a copy to Uber and another to DFACS.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> It's not your responsibility to rat out outer drivers


Plenty of disgruntled passengers to take care of the ratting out! Whenever I see a crappy rideshare driver, it just makes me feel better about the great job I do .


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Derek Norstadt said:


> blah blah.. video all you want. Neither uber or lyft will do anything about your silly videos.


Exactly. 
Once a driver cancels for no car seat, even reports it immediately if you sit 5 minutes you'll see another driver pick them up.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Galveston said:


> I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


Sorry, but I cant say no to money, if the parent are cool with it so am .i.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I won’t pickup children without proper equipment, but rating other drivers will only bring you trouble.


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

Galveston said:


> I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


We should leak to news channels. Unaccompanied Minors too



Galveston said:


> I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


mostly indian banledesh punjab drivers I suppose.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Galveston said:


> I will post my videos here.


....and that will be an epic thread...

At Kroger, trying to figure out which flavor to pick for this one..


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Galveston said:


> Somebody doesn't care about kids


BINGO


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> BINGO


My guess is the APPS!


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Galveston said:


> I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


Those that "⚠hide in bushes with cameras⚠" tend to draw the attention
of Law Enforcement personnel who are trained in taking
suspected Pedophils into custody With Extreme Prejudice ✔


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

You can contact Lyft's safety team and they'll send the passenger a nastygram with wording about the possibility of losing access to the platform for not having the proper seat. Last time I checked with Uber, they don't do anything about it... Just wait the 5 minutes and mark the correct reason for the cancellation if they refuse to cancel. With both services I ask that I am never paired with that passenger again because we all know they will attempt it in the future.

And what others have said, they won't look at any video you make.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Derek Norstadt said:


> blah blah.. video all you want. Neither uber or lyft will do anything about your silly videos.


Uber and Lyft are specific that they Will Not review third party Transportation provider videos.


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

Galveston said:


> I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


3 issues that are HOT today: 1) taking kids with no car seats 2) accept to take kids under 18 by themselves 3) cash rides...........I see all 3 ALL the time ALL DAY LONG.........meantime the rest of us are loosing business daily!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

OG ant said:


> Sorry, but I cant say no to money, if the parent are cool with it so am .i.


Can you say no to the ticket? It's one thing to disagree with the OP, it's completely foolish to admit you're willingly put a child's life at risk for a bit of cash.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

too much time on your hands but do what cha do, im 90% airport rides only no kids seat oh well its $50+ for the hour & ill prob get a tip saving them the hassel

their burden not mine, if we all die it doesnt matter if just the kid or family dies bad pr for uber, if we all survive well split a big lawsuit as i was in duress from all the threatening emails im sent about cancelling so i was forced to complete trip, win win win in my eyes



if ya scared go to church


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I guess I'm glad my other RS gig I need at least one booster seat avail at all times. I couldn't/wouldn't do an infant tho.



troothequalstroll said:


> im 90% airport rides


is that to or from the airport? I'd love those numbers and I have 3 intl airports in range......


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Oh I know the safety problem. I'm a parent too. My kids never went anywhere without carseats.
> 
> These people that don't care about car seats, aren't going to respond to preaching and lecturing. You might get some media attention, if you're serious about the YouTube stuff.... but still I don't think it will achieve anything. It's 2019, and everybody's aware about car seats.


It was babysitters, maybe shoving YOUR kids in my car without a car seat


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

troothequalstroll said:


> too much time on your hands but do what cha do, im 90% airport rides only no kids seat oh well its $50+ for the hour & ill prob get a tip saving them the hassel
> 
> their burden not mine, if we all die it doesnt matter if just the kid or family dies bad pr for uber, if we all survive well split a big lawsuit as i was in duress from all the threatening emails im sent about cancelling so i was forced to complete trip, win win win in my eyes
> 
> if ya scared go to church


high school law degree?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> ....and that will be an epic thread...
> 
> At Kroger, trying to figure out which flavor to pick for this one..
> View attachment 368620
> ...


Can you get me the rampage toy? I promise to have clean post for a full week ?



BigRedDriver said:


> Can you say no to the ticket? It's one thing to disagree with the OP, it's completely foolish to admit you're willingly put a child's life at risk for a bit of cash.


Bro I had a Muslim lady think she was gonna shove eight kids plus herself in my car. At least 3 need boosters and 2 car seats. She had none of the equipment.

I had to let her and the tribe know this isn't going to happen period. In her mind if everyone could physically fit in the car it's okay.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

> Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


How are they your rides after you cancel? And how is it your concern?


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Galveston said:


> I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


Grinch!


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Derek Norstadt said:


> blah blah.. video all you want. Neither uber or lyft will do anything about your silly videos.


like Uber and lyft will take time to watch a video of drivers taking passengers and kids without car seats...lol


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Galveston said:


> I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Can you say no to the ticket? It's one thing to disagree with the OP, it's completely foolish to admit you're willingly put a child's life at risk for a bit of cash.


So far no tickets, plenty of tips tho. The parent put their kids at risk, not me, if an accident happens and the kid dies they can make another one and hopefully will learn from the fatal mistake they made with thier deceased kid. And if we all die from the accident so beat it. People die! The more people cancel on pax with no child seat the more money in my pockets and also will be a hero to the pax in which I get tipped very handsomely!


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Galveston said:


> I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


Bush? Did someone say Bush?


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

IR12 said:


> Exactly.
> Once a driver cancels for no car seat, even reports it immediately if you sit 5 minutes you'll see another driver pick them up.





OG ant said:


> So far no tickets, plenty of tips tho. The parent put their kids at risk, not me, if an accident happens and the kid dies they can make another one and hopefully will learn from the fatal mistake they made with thier deceased kid. And if we all die from the accident so beat it. People die! The more people cancel on pax with no child seat the more money in my pockets and also will be a hero to the pax in which I get tipped very handsomely!


You have the ability to prevent all this but you sell out for a few bucks tip.No wonder rideshare drivers get abused. They have a skewed sense of what's right.



Cold Fusion said:


> Those that "⚠hide in bushes with cameras⚠" tend to draw the attention
> of Law Enforcement personnel who are trained in taking
> suspected Pedophils into custody With Extreme Prejudice ✔


It is interesting to me how many of you here have called me a pedophile for wanting to report drivers for taking babies without car seats and having proof without confrontation to back it up. Your trolling duncery is why the rideshare industry so easily gets away with taking advantage of you



Brunch said:


> You can contact Lyft's safety team and they'll send the passenger a nastygram with wording about the possibility of losing access to the platform for not having the proper seat. Last time I checked with Uber, they don't do anything about it... Just wait the 5 minutes and mark the correct reason for the cancellation if they refuse to cancel. With both services I ask that I am never paired with that passenger again because we all know they will attempt it in the future.
> 
> And what others have said, they won't look at any video you make.


I reported and was awarded a $5.00 cancel fee from lyft for not accepting the passenger without car seat.


----------



## DustyToad (Jan 10, 2018)

I get the $5 for reporting too. 

After canceling for “no car seat” checking the box and taking screenshots of the request. I call support to report their customer for breaking their TOS and illegally getting a ride with a small child after I already reported to them that that rider just tried to get in my car illegally. I report it as a safty issue. 

Meanwhile during the call with support I’m taking pictures (not in a bush but in front of my steering wheel) of the new driver picking up the small child without a car seat. I will also take pictures of the car driving and the license plate. 

Why do we as drivers immediately get deactivated for being accused of breaking the TOS or the law? What is the penalty to their customer for breaking the TOS or the law?
Their account should be immediately suspended and prevent them from using the platform. 

I’m starting to have a nice collection of drivers who allow small children without car seats now. It doesn’t take much time at all to take the pictures or to make the report. 

Uber/Lyft profit from and have zero liability when we take kids without car seats so they have no reason to stop it from happening. 

Not much gives me more pleasure than to hurt Uber and Lyft. I had three yesterday alone. One day I’ll have enough for a news story. 

Keep fighting the good fight Galveston!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

ggrezzi said:


> 3 issues that are HOT today: 1) taking kids with no car seats 2) accept to take kids under 18 by themselves 3) cash rides...........I see all 3 ALL the time ALL DAY LONG.........meantime the rest of us are loosing business daily!


Just keep in mind that it may be OK to be *losing* business while you are hiding in the bushes videoing little kids, but don't be *loosing* the belt on your pants. That is where you might come undone.

.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

DustyToad said:


> I get the $5 for reporting too.
> 
> After canceling for "no car seat" checking the box and taking screenshots of the request. I call support to report their customer for breaking their TOS and illegally getting a ride with a small child after I already reported to them that that rider just tried to get in my car illegally. I report it as a safty issue.
> 
> ...


The other issue is the lady wouldn't get out of my car "until the next Lyft arrived" and she was threatening to "go off". Too much drama for me, at least I got my $5. Not happy with the driver who took them to the location in the first place because they set me up for that mess



Who is John Galt? said:


> Just keep in mind that it may be OK to be *losing* business while you are hiding in the bushes videoing little kids, but don't be *loosing* the belt on your pants. That is where you might come undone.
> 
> .


I would advise you to stop with your pedophilia imagery here. It is not warranted.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Galveston said:


> I would advise you to stop with your pedophilia imagery here. It is not warranted.


And I would advice you against the capture of said imagery.

If you want to hang out with the bushes, head over yonder to Prairie Chapel Ranch.

Actually, after having been previously run out of Dallas after your little Dealey Plaza debacle, it may be better to steer clear of Dubya. I believe he returns fire.

.


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Snitches get stitches!!!
> 
> No seriously this is BS and people need to stop taking these rides... The liability does not make it worth $5 to run them to the daycare... And I promise today is not the first day they have been told they needed a car seat... But everyday someone takes them anyway so what's the point in doing the right thing is how the riders think...
> 
> Great idea filming their @$$...


Their attempting child abuse. Irresponsible parenting


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> And I would advice you against the capture of said imagery.
> 
> If you want to hang out with the bushes, head over yonder to Prairie Chapel Ranch.
> 
> ...


You've got some issues clearly.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Get a grip grassy knoll george


----------



## mjhawk (May 13, 2016)

Call the non emergency police line and report them that way. Give the license plate and the destination they are heading (after you cancel you can see trip details)


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Hide in the bushes. Sounds like a good way to get arrested for being a peeping Tom.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

DustyToad said:


> I get the $5 for reporting too.
> 
> After canceling for "no car seat" checking the box and taking screenshots of the request. I call support to report their customer for breaking their TOS and illegally getting a ride with a small child after I already reported to them that that rider just tried to get in my car illegally. I report it as a safty issue.
> 
> ...


There have already been news stories. Google it and you can see more than 1 "investigative report" on it from a news channel.

I always personally turn them away because of the liability. I stay and argue with them while watching the timer and as soon as it hits 5 minutes pull away and get the fee.

-Uber/Lyft will never do anything to stop it cause it is all upside for them. They get the money and you absorb the risk.
-Parents don't care because little joey gets a ride without bothering them.
-Poor people who don't own car seats don't care because they are used to Taxi's that are exempt from the law (in most places) and think U/L is the same as a Taxi.

Bottom line is I have never heard of a driver getting deactivated or a rider account being deactivated so waste all the time and energy you want. You are just pissing in the wind. Best just to refuse to take them, wait 5 minutes, collect your fee and move on with your life.

P.S. It's a little creepy to keep a collection of drivers photos.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

OP's been complaining for months how little he makes and now he is about to log off both apps and start hiding in the bushes to bust U/L drivers who take kids with no seats AND starts posting videos in his famous YT channel? Sounds like a perfect way to make more money than driving U/L in Galveston.

Keep us posted how your crusade goes. ?


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

percy_ardmore said:


> Hide in the bushes. Sounds like a good way to get arrested for being a peeping Tom.


Says something about you that you leap to a conclusion of sexual predation



Seamus said:


> There have already been news stories. Google it and you can see more than 1 "investigative report" on it from a news channel.
> 
> I always personally turn them away because of the liability. I stay and argue with them while watching the timer and as soon as it hits 5 minutes pull away and get the fee.
> 
> ...


You don't have to wait 5 minutes and you should not. You should notify lyft, they will flag or deactivate their account for TOS breach and pax won't try it on another driver. You will also get the $5 cancel fee. You just need to cancel then immediately call lyft and report it by phone


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

Galveston said:


> You don't have to wait 5 minutes and you should not. You should notify lyft, they will flag or deactivate their account for TOS breach and pax won't try it on another driver. You will also get the $5 cancel fee. You just need to cancel then immediately call lyft and report it by phone


This is true, but I will still wait because of past experiences from both Lyft and Uber telling me they aren't able to find the ride. I was on hold and on the phone with Uber 20 minutes last time I cancelled before the timer was up. I just wait it out if the passenger won't cancel, then there is a record of the ride on the app and I can send them a message.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Brunch said:


> This is true, but I will still wait because of past experiences from both Lyft and Uber telling me they aren't able to find the ride. I was on hold and on the phone with Uber 20 minutes last time I cancelled before the timer was up. I just wait it out if the passenger won't cancel, then there is a record of the ride on the app and I can send them a message.


I had a ride once where I cancelled at exactly 4:57 using "Rider requested" cancel (I was new) and when the cancel fee didn't show up I called about it and was told to kick rocks. What a crock of shyt... I had spent 12 mins getting there as well so I deserved the fee... I'll never cancel again before 5 mins are up.... lesson learned.. I explained that to ROHIT while I cussed them and hung up...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Brunch said:


> This is true, but I will still wait because of past experiences from both Lyft and Uber telling me they aren't able to find the ride. I was on hold and on the phone with Uber 20 minutes last time I cancelled before the timer was up. I just wait it out if the passenger won't cancel, then there is a record of the ride on the app and I can send them a message.


Exactly! So much faster and easier to wait 5 minutes than to spend a lot more time and aggravation with support!


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Brunch said:


> This is true, but I will still wait because of past experiences from both Lyft and Uber telling me they aren't able to find the ride. I was on hold and on the phone with Uber 20 minutes last time I cancelled before the timer was up. I just wait it out if the passenger won't cancel, then there is a record of the ride on the app and I can send them a message.


Yes always screen shot with Uber because they will say they can't find the ride to not pay you. Lyft is better in this regard.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I guess I'm glad my other RS gig I need at least one booster seat avail at all times. I couldn't/wouldn't do an infant tho.
> 
> 
> is that to or from the airport? I'd love those numbers and I have 3 intl airports in range......


to

my queue the bed
besides off app scheduled pickups havent picked up at airport in 3+ years

xl only gets the occasional rematch but since they took geo filters away after only a few months 180daysofmorefraud any x ride not going back to my area isnt worth it

90% of requests are loss leaders at .60 a mile thats dumb and or desperate period, they wont win its designed so they fail

move or live 30+ miles from airport only accept hotels 3-7am its 90% biz travelerres 10 % prostitutes or hotel employees so easy to screen


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> to
> 
> my queue the bed
> besides off app scheduled pickups havent picked up at airport in 3+ years
> ...


Whew that hurt my brain to read.... and I'm still not sure I comprehended any of what you meant...


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Good luck with your new hobby!


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

NO ONE LIKES A RAT! Why don't you mind your own god damn business! I drive very little and bar hours so no one with kids usually. Just because you BELIEVE something is right by RATTING on other goober drivers doesn't make what your doing any more just than what they are by taking the ride! It isn't right to take these kids but ratting on others to make yourself feel better isn't the solution. Bet you were a snitch as a kid and still are as a adult.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Is this a troll post? I really cant tell.

If not, don't do this. The optics wont be good regardless of your intention.

I hate cancer, but Im not running around offering to give strangers on the street breast and prostate exams. Picture how weird that would look and then trust me when I tell you, your idea is along the same lines.


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

Galveston said:


> I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


For cali drivers see pic


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

vkandaharv said:


> For cali drivers see pic


That's California law not Uber lyft terms of service. With solid proof these drivers will be fired.



Amos69 said:


> Good luck with your new hobby!


Thank you I hope to be aired on national news


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> and I'm still not sure I comprehended any of what you meant...


you have to read my note to him first; then what he wrote makes sense....mostly.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Galveston said:


> I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


You're definitely white....and you're white peopling to the Max with this one


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Galveston said:


> I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


lmao. Okkkaaaaaay.....



Galveston said:


> I will train this entire town to act right single handedly. You come on this island and pull this no car seat crap you walk home and the driver gets fired. PERIODT. I got time my market is slow here.


I think it's messed up you need to play SUPERNARC. Although I don't AGREE with it, let karma sort em out.

You playing SUPERNARC isn't going to do SH1T ... it just might make it worse when they catch wind. trust and believe.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

You remind me of the chain smoking deer hunting uber drivers in my market who now call the air port police if other drivers or as they put it "YOU PEOPLE" play our "cRAP MUSIC" "too loud"


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> lmao. Okkkaaaaaay.....
> 
> 
> I think it's messed up you need to play SUPERNARC. Although I don't AGREE with it, let karma sort em out.
> ...


I will be "super narc" when I testify in court and present my video after babies fly thru windshields. Grow up and ditch the narc crap. Be an adult. Kids count on you to act your age. You're not in middle school



Bobbyk5487 said:


> You remind me of the chain smoking deer hunting uber drivers in my market who now call the air port police if other drivers or as they put it "YOU PEOPLE" play our "cRAP MUSIC" "too loud"


If you think unstrapped babies are the same as loud music you are a messed up individual



Bobbyk5487 said:


> You're definitely white....and you're white peopling to the Max white this one


Oh so you think only white people care about car seats. Racist much?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Galveston said:


> I will be "super narc" when I testify in court and present my video after babies fly thru windshields. Grow up and ditch the narc crap. Be an adult. Kids count on you to act your age. You're not in middle school
> 
> 
> If you think unstrapped babies are the same as loud music you are a messed up individual
> ...


The chances of a crash on a 5 min trip with a "professional driver" is next to none....



Galveston said:


> I will be "super narc" when I testify in court and present my video after babies fly thru windshields. Grow up and ditch the narc crap. Be an adult. Kids count on you to act your age. You're not in middle school
> 
> 
> If you think unstrapped babies are the same as loud music you are a messed up individual
> ...


Only w.p. use fake caring about something as a excuse for being noisy and creepy and messing up people lives...like operation enduring freedom....more like operation kill innocent people and steal their resources...as usual


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> The chances of a crash on a 5 min trip with a "professional driver" is next to none....
> 
> 
> Only w.p. use fake caring about something as a excuse for being noisy and creepy and messing up people lives...like operation enduring freedom....more like operation kill innocent people and steal their resources...as usual


In all this you still want to transport babies with no car seats? I hope I catch you


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> The chances of a crash on a 5 min trip with a "professional driver" is next to none....
> 
> 
> Only w.p. use fake caring about something as a excuse for being noisy and creepy and messing up people lives...like operation enduring freedom....more like operation kill innocent people and steal their resources...as usual


a "professional driver" would NEVER take a child without a car seat.

just sayin


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> You're definitely white....and you're white peopling to the Max white this one


And your an @$$hat for bringing race into the equation = your the biggest part of that problem. Shuffle on ant...


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Galveston said:


> In all this you still want to transport babies with no car seats? I hope I catch you


I don't want to...but when people rush to my car get in holding a baby and they are going 3 mins away usually to a doctor appointment it's easier to take them than to kick them out....and my kids shouldn't go hungry because you want to be captain nosey....and investigator creepy....


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I don't want to...but when people rush to my car get in holding a baby and they are going 3 mins away usually to a doctor appointment it's easier to take them than to kick them out....and my kids shouldn't go hungry because you want to be captain nosey....and investigator creepy....


Haha good point!!

Let us know how that goes for you when your imprisoned for involuntary manslaughter of said baby!

You sir have the right idea!!


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I don't want to...but when people rush to my car get in holding a baby and they are going 3 mins away usually to a doctor appointment it's easier to take them than to kick them out....and my kids shouldn't go hungry because you want to be captain nosey....and investigator creepy....


You get your damn $5 ant. Most accidents happen on short trips.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Haha good point!!
> 
> Let us know how that goes for you when your imprisoned for involuntary manslaughter of said baby!
> 
> You sir have the right idea!!


So you dwell in a world of worst case scenarios huh....this mental health crisis in America is out of control



Dekero said:


> Haha good point!!
> 
> Let us know how that goes for you when your imprisoned for involuntary manslaughter of said baby!
> 
> You sir have the right idea!!


You're a Christian with no faith huh


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I don't want to...but when people rush to my car get in holding a baby and they are going 3 mins away usually to a doctor appointment it's easier to take them than to kick them out....and my kids shouldn't go hungry because you want to be captain nosey....and investigator creepy....


Lol. The cancellation would pay as well as a 3 minute ride.

wow, you get more trollish with every post.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Galveston said:


> You get your damn $5 ant. Most accidents happen on short trips.


God protect babies and fools...i guess me and the parents are the fools...add the baby and nothing can possibly go wrong....


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> God protect babies and fools...i guess me and the parents are the fools...add the baby and nothing can possibly go wrong....


Uh


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Good luck with your video. I hope someone takes a video of you taking that video, then posts it on Youtube and gets 10,000,000 views.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> God protect babies and fools...i guess me and the parents are the fools...add the baby and nothing can possibly go wrong....


hey, you said that about yourself. And 100% correct on the characterization


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> God protect babies and fools...i guess me and the parents are the fools...add the baby and nothing can possibly go wrong....


Say that in the unemployment line


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So you dwell in a world of worst case scenarios huh....this mental health crisis in America is out of control
> 
> 
> You're a Christian with no faith huh


Hahaha nope I just happen to enjoy my assets and don't plan on losing them over a damn $3 ride that I could have made $5 on had I done the right thing and cancelled on the entitled parent with no regard for me or my family trying to make me drive their 2 yr old...without a car seat. Good luck with your plan though... No one ever has an accident in the first 3 minutes of a ride....

Ohh and yes I am a Christian, and regardless bad things happen to us to.. difference is we mitigate our loss potential by doing the right thing to start with..


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Hahaha nope I just happen to enjoy my assets and don't plan on losing them over a damn $3 ride that I could have made $5 on had I done the right thing and cancelled on the entitled parent with no regard for me or my family trying to make me drive their 2 yr old...without a car seat. Good luck with your plan though... No one ever has an accident in the first 3 minutes of a ride....
> 
> Ohh and yes I am a Christian, and regardless bad things happen to us to.. difference is we mitigate our loss potential by doing the right thing to start with..


Christians in Memphis have history of doing some pretty devilish things....have y'all repented for all your past sins...


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Christians in Memphis have history of doing some pretty devilish things....have y'all repented for all your past sins...


Hahaha you have probably never left the bedroom of your mom's house... Let's keep the generalizations for the adults...

And come to think of it stop trolling my posts that's some creepy shyt


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Hahaha you have probably never left the bedroom of your mom's house... Let's keep the generalizations for the adults...
> 
> And come to think of it stop trolling my posts that's some creepy shyt


I take that as a no


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Illini said:


> Good luck with your video. I hope someone takes a video of you taking that video, then posts it on Youtube and gets 10,000,000 views.


And just as many posts of appreciation. It may start a new career for me. Shame on you for not caring about kids


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Galveston said:


> And just as many posts of appreciation. It may start a new career for me. Shame on you for not caring about kids


People like you can't live without conflict and strife


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MHR said:


> You might want to check out the laws for car seat requirements in Texas before you start your crusade.
> 
> View attachment 368601
> 
> ...


 all that means is that when a cop who doesn't give a s*** about Rideshare gives you a ticket anyway you may get out of it once you go to court. Note that it doesn't actually mention rideshare so you could have a difficulty even in court. Either way do you really want to spend your time going to court and explaining Uber to some eighty-year-old judge?

Don't I do think the original post is an idiot but that's not the point in regards to your post.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> People like you can't live without conflict and strife


That's just obtuse. When will you start caring about kids and your job?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Galveston said:


> And just as many posts of appreciation. It may start a new career for me. Shame on you for not caring about kids


 Has anyone here said They Don't Care About Kids??


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Has anyone here said They Don't Care About Kids??


Every time they take babies and no car seat. Why is this hard for you?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Galveston said:


> Every time they take babies and no car seat. Why is this hard for you?


I guess you don't speed, smoke, curse, eat meat or feed your kids meat or soda or high sodium foods, or sweets, and I bet your insurance company knows you are a uber driver...i bet you are as perfect as Jesus


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> all that means is that when a cop who doesn't give a s*** about Rideshare gives you a ticket anyway you may get out of it once you go to court. Note that it doesn't actually mention rideshare so you could have a difficulty even in court. Either way do you really want to spend your time going to court and explaining Uber to some eighty-year-old judge?
> 
> Don't I do think the original post is an idiot but that's not the point in regards to your post.


what exactly would she be arrested for. I'm not sure I agree to what the OP wants to do, but videoing someone in public is hardly criminal.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I guess you don't speed, smoke, curse, eat meat or feed your kids meat or soda or high sodium foods, or sweets, and I bet your insurance company knows you are a uber driver...i bet you are as perfect as Jesus


You're unaware of the concept of false equivalence I see. Losing your job may be the only remedy to your transporting babies without car seats against TOS


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Galveston said:


> You're unaware of the concept of false equivalence I see. Losing your job may be the only remedy to your transporting babies without car seats against TOS


Is minding your business even a option for people like you?....please say yes or no...


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Is minding your business even a option for people like you?....please say yes or no...


children deserve far more protection than adults. And yes, they are often abused by adults. When it's done for either sexual gratification or their safety is ignored for profit, then it is especially heinous.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> children deserve far more protection than adults. And yes, they are often abused by adults. When it's done for either sexual gratification or their safety is ignored for profit, then it is especially heinous.


You should get tested for mania....


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Galveston said:


> I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


I really like this idea, but I only see one way for you to have an impact.

First, uber doesn't care and won't look at the video. Second, the police would only laugh at you behind your back.

Bit someone above had a great idea of taking it to the local broadcast news. If you had video of you turning down the ride and saying it was against The law - and then video of the same pax getting a ride with another driver, that could work if you sell it right. The pax and the driver are conspiring to break the law, and uber is looking the other way because they are profiting from the illegal activity. The news networks are in the business of selling outrage, and this is the perfect story for them.

You need to commit some time and effort to the project, but I think it is doable.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> You should get tested for mania....


damn that was good!

now, go kick puppies


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> children deserve far more protection than adults. And yes, they are often abused by adults. When it's done for either sexual gratification or their safety is ignored for profit, then it is especially heinous.


You should take a picture of the ingredients in most of the foods we feed our kids...and run that over to the police too....high fructose corn syrup and sodium phosphate is putting kids in danger for profit also


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I really like this idea, but I only see one way for you to have an impact.
> 
> First, uber doesn't care and won't look at the video. Second, the police would only laugh at you behind your back.
> 
> ...


It is against Uber Lyft TOS. If I show the video to the parents and show what the babysitter and driver did, the parents could sue the holy hell out of Uber if Uber knew and didn't fire the driver


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Galveston said:


> I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


Rohita's response.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I really like this idea, but I only see one way for you to have an impact.
> 
> First, uber doesn't care and won't look at the video. Second, the police would only laugh at you behind your back.
> 
> ...


This a very bright shade of white


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> This a very bright shade of white


Take your blatant racism elsewhere


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Just keep in mind that it may be OK to be *losing* business while you are hiding in the bushes videoing little kids, but don't be *loosing* the belt on your pants. That is where you might come undone.
> 
> .


WHat the heck are u talking about pal???


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> You should take a picture of the ingredients in most of the foods we feed our kids...and run that over to the police too....high fructose corn syrup and sodium phosphate is putting kids in danger for profit also


Are you equating a parent buying unhealthy food for they're own children, with you allowing a baby in your car without a car seat?

Could you look the bigger fool?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Are you equating a parent buying unhealthy food for they're own children, with you allowing a baby in your car without a car seat?
> 
> Could you look the bigger fool?


You'll have a bigger impact knocking on people doors warning them about the poison they feed their kids everyday...thats something that's actually happening not something that might happen....i got a ideal..how about we take pictures of people driving for uber and send it to their insurance company since we're all shameless snitches....


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> You'll have a bigger impact knocking on people doors warning them about the poison they feed their kids everyday...thats something that's actually happening not something that might happen....i got a ideal..how about we take pictures of people driving for uber and send it to their insurance company since we're all shameless snitches....


You realize there is no law against feeding your child high fructose corn syrup.

there are laws against transporting children without safety seats.

now you've learned a lesson in false equivalency.

how else can I help ya?


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

ggrezzi said:


> WHat the heck are u talking about pal???


It's disturbing the way so many on here want to express ideas of pedophilia



Bobbyk5487 said:


> You'll have a bigger impact knocking on people doors warning them about the poison they feed their kids everyday...thats something that's actually happening not something that might happen....i got a ideal..how about we take pictures of people driving for uber and send it to their insurance company since we're all shameless snitches....


Stop with the "snitch" crap. You're not a child, you're not a thug. Grow up and get some morals

Clearly Uber and lyft need to send a reminder to the driving community about taking babies without car seats. Terminable offense. Big crackdown is needed. Their company existence could be on the line. They should legit do a sting on these drivers.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> You realize there is no law against feeding your child high fructose corn syrup.
> 
> there are laws against transporting children without safety seats.
> 
> ...


Do you care about the kids or not....it sounds to me you just want to knock out your competitors....


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Galveston said:


> It's disturbing the way so many on here want to express ideas of pedophilia
> 
> 
> Stop with the "snitch" crap. You're not a child, you're not a thug. Grow up and get some morals
> ...


Any news people can read this thread and see the rampant disregard for laws and TOS and instantly get their next big story idea. Please do.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Galveston said:


> It's disturbing the way so many on here want to express ideas of pedophilia
> 
> 
> Stop with the "snitch" crap. You're not a child, you're not a thug. Grow up and get some morals
> ...


You're a shameless snitch....cops even say "nobody likes a snitch, not even the police"


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> You're a shameless snitch....cops even say "nobody likes a snitch, not even the police"


Child


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Do you care about the kids or not....it sounds to me you just want to knock out your competitors....


go away troll.

trying to excuse your bad behavior by pointing fingers at others is not making you look any better.

here's a test for you.

next time you put a baby in your car without a car seat, call 911, give the dispatcher your name, description of you vehicle, your location and your license plate.

report back.



Galveston said:


> Child


does this troll realize that the only people in the pen that gets treated worse than a snitch, are those that are abusive to children?


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

This thread may well be completely exhausted. Next.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

TCar said:


> This thread may well be completely exhausted. Next.


I'm down for ten more pages! Wait til I post my video exposé!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TCar said:


> This thread may well be completely exhausted. Next.


thanks. Agreed


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> thanks. Agreed


People like you are exhausting...then y'all do something extremely crazy that's when your "mental illness" is discovered....seriously you have a bad case of mania....


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> People like you are exhausting...then y'all do something extremely crazy that's when your "mental illness" is discovered....seriously you have a bad case of mania....


someone who advocated taking babies without car seats. And does so as though they are proud of it are not just trolls, but get put on ignore.

poof, you're gone troll.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> someone who advocated taking babies without car seats. And does so as though they are proud of it are not just trolls, but get put on ignore.
> 
> poof, you're gone troll.


First off I never seen or transported a "baby" without a car seat....but a 3 4 5 year old yeah I don't like it I tell the parent were not supposed to do this and you're putting my job in jeopardy....and I usually give them a 1 star....but all this worst case sonerio crap and hiding in the bushes trying to take away people income is just insane


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> someone who advocated taking babies without car seats. And does so as though they are proud of it are not just trolls, but get put on ignore.
> 
> poof, you're gone troll.


Thinking is exhausting for them



Bobbyk5487 said:


> First off I never seen or transported a "baby" without a car seat....but a 3 4 5 year old yeah I don't like it I tell the parent were not supposed to do this and you're putting my job in jeopardy....and I usually give them a 1 star....but all this worst case sonerio crap and hiding in the bushes trying to take away people income is just insane


I'm warning all the Charlotte forums and Facebook groups about you. Gonna make sure they're camera ready

????????

LMAO!!!


----------



## DeadEndRoad (Sep 9, 2019)

Galveston said:


> I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


Tread lightly dear Galveston, tread lightly. When one makes threats one will have to accept the consequences. Let it go


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

DeadEndRoad said:


> Tread lightly dear Galveston, tread lightly. When one makes threats one will have to accept the consequences. Let it go


Veiled threat from you archived. Got any more? Wanna up your game?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Galveston said:


> Thinking is exhausting for them
> 
> 
> I'm warning all the Charlotte forums and Facebook groups about you. Gonna make sure they're camera ready
> ...


Lol typical low testosterone high estrogen all American male....you people are in crisis mode...i hate sharing my oxygen with you guys


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Lol typical low testosterone high estrogen all American male....you people are in crisis mode...i hate sharing my oxygen with you guys


Your local station channel 3 wbtv may find you https://www.wbtv.com/


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I guess you don't speed, smoke, curse, eat meat or feed your kids meat or soda or high sodium foods, or sweets, and I bet your insurance company knows you are a uber driver...i bet you are as perfect as Jesus


My Insurance company knows I'm an Uber driver and yours will too once they investigate the first at fault accident you have while ridesharing... And then the house of cards your living in falls apart as they retroactively drop you like a bad habit,based on info Uber is forced to provide them by law shows you have been driving for years. And there your smug @$$ stands responsible for your car, whomever you hit, and the lawsuits haven't even started yet for physical damages to the passenger much less the occupents of the car you hit... And while I'm being so cynical... Anything you have aquired in life is now theirs by law and your broke pennyless and stupid looking...

But hey look on the bright side... You won that argument on UP.net back In the day when you told everyone how dumb they were for doing the right thing.

Now mosey on TROLL the adults are talking...



Bobbyk5487 said:


> This a very bright shade of white


There it is!!! 
I knew if I waited long enough your Troll @$$ would pull the race card!!

Well played you 9th grade dropout.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Galveston said:


> Veiled threat from you archived. Got any more? Wanna up your game?


So where'd you go? If you're gonna threaten me then threaten me. Don't give me this wimpy weak sauce. What are you afraid of? Give me a real threat not keyboard troll crap. You wanna "get" me cuz kids should have car seats. Lame.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Dekero said:


> My Insurance company knows I'm an Uber driver and yours will too once they investigate the first at fault accident you have while ridesharing... And then the house of cards your living in falls apart as they retroactively drop you like a bad habit,based on info Uber is forced to provide them by law shows you have been driving for years. And there your smug @$$ stands responsible for your car, whomever you hit, and the lawsuits haven't even started yet for physical damages to the passenger much less the occupents of the car you hit... And while I'm being so cynical... Anything you have aquired in life is now theirs by law and your broke pennyless and stupid looking...
> 
> But hey look on the bright side... You won that argument on UP.net back In the day when you told everyone how dumb they were for doing the right thing.
> 
> Now mosey on TROLL the adults are talking...


They're dying faster than being born Allahuakbar?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> They're dying faster than being born Allahuakbar?


Please try again... You can do better... At least form full sentences.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Please try again... You can do better... At least form full sentences.


This dude is embarrassing himself at this point. I think he's not altogether there so I'm uncomfortable communicating with him. Don't want to make fun of someone who can't help themselves.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Please try again... You can do better... At least form full sentences.


O I was talking to God


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Galveston said:


> This dude is embarrassing himself at this point. I think he's not altogether there so I'm uncomfortable communicating with him. Don't want to make fun of someone who can't help themselves.


Not sure I'd enjoy life without at least one idiotic post on UP.net a day... This guy has about won the dipshyt of the month award... And he's working on the yearly vacation prize package..



Bobbyk5487 said:


> O I was talking to God


No dumbass you were talking to me.. next time form a full thought...


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> O I was talking to God


You should come to god with a sense of responsibility


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Galveston said:


> This dude is embarrassing himself at this point. I think he's not altogether there so I'm uncomfortable communicating with him. Don't want to make fun of someone who can't help themselves.


I'm just sick of people like you...i know the feeling is mutual


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I'm just sick of people like you...i know the feeling is mutual


You are mentally tired. That's what you're feeling. Thinking is hard!


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Galveston said:


> You are mentally tired. That's what you're feeling. Thinking is hard!


Yea it's my natural low IQ acting up isn't it


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Yea it's my natural low IQ acting up isn't it


I really wish you well.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Galveston said:


> I really wish you well.


Wish i could say the same for you... But I'm not a liar


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Congrats, OP: It's the rare person who is actually described in an ancient prayer.

The Amidah, also known as The Eighteen, is a Jewish prayer from the time of Jesus. Named for its entirety of benedictions, a nineteenth Wass added during the Inquisition. It says:
"For the informer, may there be no hope.""

OP, go live in Russia, where ratting on your fellows is considered a virtue. There's not place for you in a free society.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I’m with the OP that drivers need to not accept trips with babies and kids who are not in a child care seat or booster seat. I’ve NEVER driven a pax with a baby/kid if they don’t have the proper child care seat. 

However, his idea of him hiding in the bushes and videotaping is not the way to combat this problem.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Karen Stein said:


> Congrats, OP: It's the rare person who is actually described in an ancient prayer.
> 
> The Amidah, also known as The Eighteen, is a Jewish prayer from the time of Jesus. Named for its entirety of benedictions, a nineteenth Wass added during the Inquisition. It says:
> "For the informer, may there be no hope.""
> ...


Nobody likes a ?


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I'm not insinuating anything. I'm saying video taping children from behind bushes is begging for trouble.


You're not that dumb and it's too late to backwalk your pedophile comment



Karen Stein said:


> Congrats, OP: It's the rare person who is actually described in an ancient prayer.
> 
> The Amidah, also known as The Eighteen, is a Jewish prayer from the time of Jesus. Named for its entirety of benedictions, a nineteenth Wass added during the Inquisition. It says:
> "For the informer, may there be no hope.""
> ...


Wordsy crap that means you don't care about kids or your job. Congrats.



Invisible said:


> I'm with the OP that drivers need to not accept trips with babies and kids who are not in a child care seat or booster seat. I've NEVER driven a pax with a baby/kid if they don't have the proper child care seat.
> 
> However, his idea of him hiding in the bushes and videotaping is not the way to combat this problem.


Drivers are on notice. If they see me they won't take the rides. I need to catch them in the act for my exposé



Bobbyk5487 said:


> Wish i could say the same for you... But I'm not a liar


I expect very little from you


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Wish i could say the same for you... But I'm not a liar


No worries buddy.... I'm sure it a white thing right? Besides if you throw a race card at it I'm sure reparations are in order how dare us white people talk to you this way...


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Dekero said:


> No worries buddy.... I'm sure it a white thing right? Besides if you throw a race card at it I'm sure reparations are in order how dare us white people talk to you this way...


Na no reparations....just stop being barbeque becky and child seat Calvin....minding your fking business is all we have ever wanted....war conflict and strife is all y'all have ever giving...not all...but I'll say 70/30....to the 30 percent it's all love...✌I'm out!!!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Na no reparations....just stop being barbeque becky and child seat Calvin....minding your fking business is all we have ever wanted....war conflict and strife is all y'all have ever giving...not all...but I'll say 70/30....to the 30 percent it's all love...✌I'm out!!!


I'm out!!!!

Lord finally something I've wanted to hear your ignorant @$$ say.....


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Galveston said:


> You're not that dumb and it's too late to backwalk your pedophile comment
> 
> 
> Wordsy crap that means you don't care about kids or your job. Congrats.
> ...


You still talking about it? Stop arguing with us and precede with your grand plan.

Pick out your favorite bush, and get to taping.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You still talking about it? Stop arguing with us and precede with your grand plan.
> 
> Pick out your favorite bush, and get to taping.


You're more worried about me covertly catching you than you are kids' lives. What a clown


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Galveston said:


> ...Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat.


Cool. You found yourself a second job that doesn't pay anything. So you've got 1. Rideshare which if you do it right works out to be about minimum-wage with no benefits and 2. Your unpaid private detectives job that pays you nothing. Good luck with that.

Here's another idea. There's always going to be new people coming into the world with kids with no car seats. Though I share your dismay that other drivers apparently break the rules. Unfortunately there's always going to be more of them coming online as well. But here's my solution. don't ever break any rules that could put you at risk. Driving a child without a car seat can cost you hundreds of dollars and points on your license and getting deactivated if you get a ticket. Getting into an accident with these lowlifes on board could cost you thousands or hundreds of thousands in a lawsuit.

So keep doing what you're doing. Cancel, get the cancellation fee, and move on. Usually those rides are minimum fares anyway so you actually end up getting more money for less driving by getting the cancellation fee. In my market that means getting five dollars instead of $3.70 for less gas and less wear and tear on your vehicle and less of your time.

Are you getting this? You're actually making more per hour and more per mile with the no car seat cancellation. You should be thanking your lucky stars when you get one. And even though everyone doesn't cancel, those of us that do are teaching those riders. I know when the markets where I get a lot of those rides, and I cancel 100% of them, I get fewer all the time. So you will be teaching the world with your cancellations.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Cool. You found yourself a second job that doesn't pay anything. So you've got 1. Rideshare which if you do it right works out to be about minimum-wage with no benefits and 2. Your unpaid private detectives job that pays you nothing. Good luck with that.
> 
> Here's another idea. There's always going to be new people coming into the world with kids with no car seats. Though I share your dismay that other drivers apparently break the rules. Unfortunately there's always going to be more of them coming online as well. But here's my solution. don't ever break any rules that could put you at risk. Driving a child without a car seat can cost you hundreds of dollars and points on your license and getting deactivated if you get a ticket. Getting into an accident with these lowlifes on board could cost you thousands or hundreds of thousands in a lawsuit.
> 
> ...


I get my cancellation fee every time. I'm also working on a side project regarding this issue. Thanks.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Side project? Ohh, an activist, "social justice warrior!" A real "ve haf vays to maken ze komply" type.

You bet Colonel Klink and I'll raise you Hogan. Go back to your beer hall and raise that arm in private. 

Creep.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

you do realize that any driver you catch on camera has a 96% chance of not being a driver by the time anyone sees your video right?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I don’t think I would do what the OP suggests, but I did, a time or two, walk up to the driver in the next car and remind them that they could get a ticket for transporting a child without a car seat 

neither knew this, nor did they know that they could just wait 5 minutes, cancel and collect.

both cancelled.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Yes, passengers taking Ubers without car seats is a definite issue, and needs to be addressed.

That said, and in the interest of a _lighter bit of comedy relief, _I will illustrate what exactly occurs whence passengers are not appropriately secured in moving vehicles. This is gonna hurt, but someone's gotta do it!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Galveston said:


> You're more worried about me covertly catching you than you are kids' lives. What a clown


I don't transport kids without a car seat nor did I ever say I did. You are a strange individual ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

percy_ardmore said:


> Hide in the bushes. Sounds like a good way to get arrested for being a peeping Tom.


OR a good way to get beaten by a wino !

Bushes are " Territory". Probably has a bottle stash in there.

Seriously. Hiding in bushes?
What will be your NEXT CAMPAIGN ?

Sneak up on texters in traffic ?

Photograph people who eat while driving ?

Who will be the next target of FORCED CONFORMITY ?


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

I just went to a ping and a woman comes out with small child without a car seat. I locked the doors and told her I can't take her without a car seat and she tells me that he's 4 and that he's going to school. I explained to her again that I can't take her without a car seat and she tells me that she will get one asks me to unlock my doors. I unlocked my doors and she puts his school stuff in my car. She's looking around the house for a car seat but she can't find one. I waited till timer went out and cancel. I took her stuff and left that in her drive way and I drove off. Seriously, what is wrong with these parents? If you are too lazy to carry a car seat for your child then either have a car or don't have children.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> What will be your NEXT CAMPAIGN ?
> 
> Sneak up on texters in traffic ?
> 
> Who will be the next target of FORCED CONFORMITY ?


There was a cop here that did that. He pretended to be one of those squeegee kids that would wash your windows for cash at red lights, and then busted you.


----------



## Blkcherrysoul (Aug 20, 2019)

I dont know why white drivers are worried about this? We arent the ones getting pulled over... ????✌


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Blkcherrysoul said:


> I dont know why white drivers are worried about this? We arent the ones getting pulled over... ????✌


Even if you did they'll certainly cut you a break....like countless judges say, treating whites like minorities isn't good for their mental and emotional health


----------



## Blkcherrysoul (Aug 20, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Even if you did they'll certainly cut you a break....like countless judges say, treating whites like minorities isn't good for their mental and emotional health


10/10 trolling. I always cxl babies no seat. I had a mom put the toddler seat behind me, 2 year old in middle seat w adult seatbelt. How u gonna bring the seat and not strap in?

*bangs head against steering wheel*


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Blkcherrysoul said:


> 10/10 trolling. I always cxl babies no seat. I had a mom put the toddler seat behind me, 2 year old in middle seat w adult seatbelt. How u gonna bring the seat and not strap in?
> 
> *bangs head against steering wheel*


So telling the truth and presenting evidence is trolling huh....i guess so for people too immature to accept the truth


----------



## DeadEndRoad (Sep 9, 2019)

Galveston said:


> Veiled threat from you archived. Got any more? Wanna up your game?


You appear to be a tad wound up. I suspect that I would not be the first to suggest counseling.


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Blkcherrysoul said:


> I dont know why white drivers are worried about this? We arent the ones getting pulled over... ????✌


----------



## Uberladysf777 (Nov 27, 2018)

CTK said:


> Wow. Hide in the bushes. Will you wear a ski mask?


She's a Mama Bear. Good for her. I always wonder who da F is taking these babies w no carseats??‍♀When the entitled whine that "all the drivers do it". Lordy


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lovelife said:


> I just went to a ping and a woman comes out with small child without a car seat. I locked the doors and told her I can't take her without a car seat and she tells me that he's 4 and that he's going to school. I explained to her again that I can't take her without a car seat and she tells me that she will get one asks me to unlock my doors. I unlocked my doors and she puts his school stuff in my car. She's looking around the house for a car seat but she can't find one. I waited till timer went out and cancel. I took her stuff and left that in her drive way and I drove off. Seriously, what is wrong with these parents? If you are too lazy to carry a car seat for your child then either have a car or don't have children.


How about we Focus on Car Seats & Seat Belts on SCHOOL BUSSES FIRST !

WHEN GOVERNMENT OBEYS THE LAW
I WILL BUY A CAR SEAT !

" AIR BAGS IN SCHOOL BUSSES " !


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Galveston said:


> I will post my videos here.


Still waiting for the videos.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> How about we Focus on Car Seats & Seat Belts on SCHOOL BUSSES FIRST !
> 
> WHEN GOVERNMENT OBEYS THE LAW
> I WILL BUY A CAR SEAT !
> ...


Dingass I don't drive a school bus. You are required by your employer to mandate car seats. It is unconscionable not to



Selector19 said:


> Still waiting for the videos.


Me too! Be patient I'll get em!!!



DeadEndRoad said:


> You appear to be a tad wound up. I suspect that I would not be the first to suggest counseling.


Lol I'm still laughing at that impotent clown's threat and now I'm laughing at you too. Use a damn car seat.

https://saferide4kids.com/blog/car-seat-statistics/


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

delornick94 said:


> View attachment 369334


So...

Do....

I....


----------



## DeadEndRoad (Sep 9, 2019)

Galveston said:


> I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


Law enforcement is asking for the public to be on the lookout for individual posing as a stump. Suspect is armed with a Kodak disposable camera (seriously no $hit ).


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

DeadEndRoad said:


> Law enforcement is asking for the public to be on the lookout for individual posing as a stump. Suspect is armed with a Kodak disposable camera (seriously no $hit ).


Oh you don't know me. I'll make it all national news. Bring it


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Subscribing.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

The karmic universe has rewarded me today for this epic thread. $50 tip! You too can experince the powers of this mysterious karmic universe if you use a damn car seat!!!


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

I once did a long trips 45+ 2.5x surge. Lady didn't have a car seat, I didn't get paid enough to care during that time when I drove X.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

delornick94 said:


> I once did a long trips 45+ 2.5x surge. Lady didn't have a car seat, I didn't get paid enough to care during that time when I drove X.


I'll catch you next time


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

Galveston said:


> I'll catch you next time


And take pictures of me? Are you going to use them for private use later in the bathroom?


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

delornick94 said:


> And take pictures of me? Are you going to use them for private use later in the bathroom?


You just gave your habits away troll


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

Galveston said:


> You just gave your habits away troll


?


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

After careful reflection, I concur: the OP is a troll.

Let's stop feeding the troll.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> Uber and Lyft are specific that they Will Not review third party Transportation provider videos.


Rohit won't GLH will if they think not doing so could bite them on the behind later (safety issues, etc.)


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Karen Stein said:


> After careful reflection, I concur: the OP is a troll.
> 
> Let's stop feeding the troll.


Karen leave my immaculate thread now


----------



## Mitch J. (Jul 15, 2019)

You’re a jerk off man. I take kids all the time without car seats. None of your f*****g business. I dare you to record me and see what happens to you. Try me.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Mitch J. said:


> You're a jerk off man. I take kids all the time without car seats. None of your f*****g business. I dare you to record me and see what happens to you. Try me.


What city do you work in? I will notify your local news affiliate about what you're doing. Are you admitting to breaking local law here on a forum and jeopardizing children? I will report you right now for child abuse and law violation to fbi and your PD once I determine your local law. You will be investigated and Uber will be notified and you will do jail time and become unemployed. You can't hide behind a screen name. The law will come to your house. You may have just admitted a crime



Galveston said:


> What city do you work in? I will notify your local news affiliate about what you're doing. Are you admitting to breaking local law here on a forum and jeopardizing children? I will report you right now for child abuse and law violation to fbi and your PD once I determine your local law. You will be investigated and Uber will be notified and you will do jail time and become unemployed. You can't hide behind a screen name. The law will come to your house. You may have just admitted a crime


You have just admitted to a crime and I am obligated to report it. I have taken screen shots so too late to scrub your posts

Fortunately more and more local news stations are doing sting operations with rideshare drivers and as children are involved the local police take these recordings seriously


----------



## Mitch J. (Jul 15, 2019)

Galveston said:


> What city do you work in? I will notify your local news affiliate about what you're doing. Are you admitting to breaking local law here on a forum and jeopardizing children? I will report you right now for child abuse and law violation to fbi and your PD once I determine your local law. You will be investigated and Uber will be notified and you will do jail time and become unemployed. You can't hide behind a screen name. The law will come to your house. You may have just admitted a crime
> 
> 
> You have just admitted to a crime and I am obligated to report it. I have taken screen shots so too late to scrub your posts
> ...


Cleveland, Ohio. Come find me. Good luck


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Galveston said:


> Dingass I don't drive a school bus. You are required by your employer to mandate car seats. It is unconscionable not to
> 
> 
> Me too! Be patient I'll get em!!!
> ...


I am a " CONTRACTOR" according to Uber .


----------



## Mitch J. (Jul 15, 2019)

Galveston said:


> What city do you work in? I will notify your local news affiliate about what you're doing. Are you admitting to breaking local law here on a forum and jeopardizing children? I will report you right now for child abuse and law violation to fbi and your PD once I determine your local law. You will be investigated and Uber will be notified and you will do jail time and become unemployed. You can't hide behind a screen name. The law will come to your house. You may have just admitted a crime
> 
> 
> You have just admitted to a crime and I am obligated to report it. I have taken screen shots so too late to scrub your posts
> ...


Here you go
Channel 3 news : 1-216-432-4240
Channel 5 news : 1-216-432-4290
Channel 8 news : 1-216-432-4240 same as ch. 3
Channel 19news: 1-216-771-1942
Cleveland Police: 1-216-623-5000
Cleveland FBI : 1-216-522-1400
Or you can try channel 69 news for a free reach around at 1-976- BLOW ME


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Mitch J. said:


> Here you go
> Channel 3 news : 1-216-432-4240
> Channel 5 news : 1-216-432-4290
> Channel 8 news : 1-216-432-4240 same as ch. 3
> ...


Your taunting and boldness will give you added time. Screen shotted.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Here's a better idea.

Hide in the bushes and ask the "baby mama" or the trailer park trash why they're too stupid to care about the safety of their children.

Then talk to the 98% of adult pax that seem to think that the laws of physics don't apply to them, in 2019, because they paid for their ride - like the pax I had last year who was injured when I was rear ended.

Stupid is as stupid does .

"Screen shotted?" I call troll. And featured, congrats


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Here's a better idea.
> 
> Hide in the bushes and ask the "baby mama" or the trailer park trash why they're too stupid to care about the safety of their children.
> 
> ...


What a schizophrenic response. I am absolutely not a troll. I am in contact with tv producers and the law regarding this issue


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Galveston said:


> What a schizophrenic response. I am absolutely not a troll. I am in contact with tv producers and the law regarding this issue


Good luck ?

Schizophrenia seems to fit reading your replies.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Good luck ?
> 
> Schizophrenia seems to fit reading your replies.


Who is the troll?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Galveston said:


> Who is the troll?


This is usually a good indication -










But, like I said, good luck. No more troll food for you!


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> This is usually a good indication -
> 
> View attachment 369603
> 
> ...


Oh you're no genius. Because I have privacy settings on you conclude I'm a troll. Why not actually read my thread and wait for my expose


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

Seriously a good number of ants pick them up with a smile on their face in THIS forum. You know who you are..


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

I have to admit: That was masterful trolling.

Anyone who thinks they know what good trolling is should throw away all they’ve learned and read this thread ... carefully. And maybe twice. Then burn it, because outside of a trolling lesson, it’s worthless.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Galveston said:


> Oh you're no genius. Because I have privacy settings on you conclude I'm a troll. Why not actually read my thread and wait for my expose


? you need to get laid, you should hook up with Ian.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Derek Norstadt said:


> blah blah.. video all you want. Neither uber or lyft will do anything about your silly videos.


Right up until the driver is on the nightly news coast to coast...then that driver will be banned from the apps for Violation of Terms of Service.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Galveston said:


> Says something about you that you leap to a conclusion of sexual predation
> 
> 
> You don't have to wait 5 minutes and you should not. You should notify lyft, they will flag or deactivate their account for TOS breach and pax won't try it on another driver. You will also get the $5 cancel fee. You just need to cancel then immediately call lyft and report it by phone


Galveston, your avatar explains a lot about you and NOT in a good way. Now get back on your antipsychotic medication(s).



Galveston said:


> Who is the troll?


YOU



Bobbyk5487 said:


> I guess you don't speed, smoke, curse, eat meat or feed your kids meat or soda or high sodium foods, or sweets, and I bet your insurance company knows you are a uber driver...i bet you are as perfect as Jesus


She just does too much Meth.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Where are the videos!? This would make some good drama for sure!


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Galveston said:


> I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


Suppose no bushes to hide ?


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

How will you prove the new uber does not have a carseat that the driver provides?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Why would anyone with any sense even worry about this? Nobody with a lick of sense would ever transport a child without a car seat.

the rest I don’t care about anyway.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

BigRedDriver said:


> Why would anyone with any sense even worry about this? Nobody with a lick of sense would ever transport a child without a car seat.
> 
> the rest I don't care about anyway.


In this news report 7 out of 10 drivers did.
http://westchester.news12.com/story/40544281/rideshare-reality-whos-responsible-childrens-car-seats


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

I had another pax without a car seat today. I explained to her that I can't take her without a car seat and she tells me that her daughter is 7. I told her she needs car seat until she turns 8. She then tells me that she's from PA and in PA it's 7. I wanted to ask her are we in PA but instead I told her it's a state law and I can't take her. I let the timer run out and cancelled. As I waited for next ping, along comes an ant and drives them away. I hope everyone who takes pax without car seats gets tickets so that we no longer have to put up with this nonsense. Until then I will gladly take cancel fee.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

jlong105 said:


> How will you prove the new uber does not have a carseat that the driver provides?


I call my friend to walk past the car with camera as I record from a distance


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Galveston said:


> I will train this entire town to act right single handedly. You come on this island and pull this no car seat crap you walk home and the driver gets fired. PERIODT. I got time my market is slow here.


You need to find a hobby.


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

Galveston said:


> I call my friend to walk past the car with camera as I record from a distance


You need an anger management ?


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Lovelife said:


> You need an anger management ?


I have a sense of duty. Don't get it twisted.



freeFromUber said:


> You need to find a hobby.


It is no "hobby" to save children's lives. It is a duty that you shirk, jeopardizing your job, lives, and jail time.


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

worry about your own crap i bet you do some shyt you wouldnt want us to know

maybe try getting real job instead of superwoman

i remember they asked me once if i had a car seat in the trunk

i said hell no thats your job as a parent

not the poor uber driver getting screwed by everyone oh wait now there another one trying to screw us

it must be a great feeling

i-ll pass on that you people can have all you want

dont do it in florida

stand your ground laws state if you scare crap outta me/ threaten me. i shoot your head off

clean


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

GreatOrchid said:


> worry about your own crap i bet you do some shyt you wouldnt want us to know
> 
> maybe try getting real job instead of superwoman
> 
> ...


you really don't understand stand your ground, do you?


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

GreatOrchid said:


> worry about your own crap i bet you do some shyt you wouldnt want us to know
> 
> maybe try getting real job instead of superwoman
> 
> ...


Why wouldn't you collect your $5 cancel fee and move on to the next call? Instead you do something amoral, risking jail and unemployment



BigRedDriver said:


> you really don't understand stand your ground, do you?


She's pitching a fit and needs to feel powerful and thinks this lame threat does it. Sad how powerless she must be in real life.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> you really don't understand stand your ground, do you?


Scary


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

Y'all are really feeding into this? Like... I get the point.... But:

Why blame the drivers, when the parents are at fault? Instead of going after your fellow Uber/lyft Driver, GO AFTER THE PARENTS!!!!!!! 

I stopped reading this thread after page #2 and I came to the conclusion that we must go after the true account holders.....THE PARENTS!!!! 

Parents who let their children request rides should be sued/notified by police for child endangerment. They are willingly letting their children (minors in they eye of the law) request rides and we all know that's against Uber/Lyft policy. 

As for the car seats... ladies and Gentleman please listen. You may just know me as Jerry the Lego Man, but please please PLEASE listen to this:

Us as drivers, we are already between a rock and a hard place. As drivers we deal with cheap pay, cheap pax, and a slew of other issues. Why why why would you put yourself in a position that can truly RUIN your lively hood. 

GOD FORBID, you get into an accident with a baby not strapped in a car seat. Do you know what happens after that????? Not only will you be booted off the platform, but you will get ARRESTED AND SUED!!!!!!! THE SUPER LAWYERS OF AMERICA WOULDNT BE ABLE TO SAVE YOUR ASS!!! 

Are you seriously willing to jeapordize your freedom and finances over a Uber/lyft ride? THAT POSSIBLY WONT EVEN COME WITH A TIP???? What are you gonna tell the judge and jury before they lock your ass up and put you in debt?? Exactly.... Nothing. 

As for minors, I don't care if I have 8 Dash cams video taping every Nook and cranny in my car. I refuse to be in that situation. Everytime I come across a minor, and the parents give me shit for not taking their kids, I threaten to call the police for child endangerment. Their reactions as I wait out the timer for my cancel fee? Priceless but worth every penny?

Please ladies and gentleman, be smart. 

-Jerry


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Y'all are really feeding into this? Like... I get the point.... But:
> 
> Why blame the drivers, when the parents are at fault? Instead of going after your fellow Uber/lyft Driver, GO AFTER THE PARENTS!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


because the driver becomes responsible when he turns the ignition on.


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

Too much to read but I skimmed through it. Did I miss if he is jumping out of the bushes to check out the interior of the vehicle providing the ride to verify there is not a car seat? OP is the King of all Trolls most likely. If not he's truly wacked himself.

What I don't understand is why UBER/LYFT does not suspend the passenger account immediately to investigate. I would venture to say it is not accurate that they have nothing to be concerned because the driver is the one responsible.

I would think that a good lawyer makes an argument that UBER/LYFT knowingly allowed the account holder to endanger the child and the driver that eventually accepts to drive the child and in the case of an accident has liability from enabling both as well as from the act of NOT blocking the account and possibly saving a childs life.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> Too much to read but I skimmed through it. Did I miss if he is jumping out of the bushes to check out the interior of the vehicle providing the ride to verify there is not a car seat? OP is the King of all Trolls most likely. If not he's truly wacked himself.
> 
> What I don't understand is why UBER/LYFT does not suspend the passenger account immediately to investigate. I would venture to say it is not accurate that they have nothing to be concerned because the driver is the one responsible.
> 
> I would think that a good lawyer makes an argument that UBER/LYFT knowingly allowed the account holder to endanger the child and the driver that eventually accepts to drive the child and in the case of an accident has liability from enabling both as well as from the act of NOT blocking the account and possibly saving a childs life.


I have no doubt that Uber would be held responsible should this happen and would settle as to not face a judge. However in a world of shotgun lawsuits, the driver would also be a part of BOTH criminal and civil suits.

all for the prospect of making $5 or $10 bucks?

the OP may be a troll. But may save someone from making a very foolish decision.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Galveston said:


> I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


Get off my lawn!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> How about we Focus on Car Seats & Seat Belts on SCHOOL BUSSES FIRST !
> 
> WHEN GOVERNMENT OBEYS THE LAW
> I WILL BUY A CAR SEAT !
> ...


School buses are designed so that the seats and their tight layout, protect passengers from crashes.

Why do you think school buses have the lowest death ratios by crash than any other form of ground transportation.












Benjamin M said:


> Here's a better idea.
> 
> Hide in the bushes and ask the "baby mama" or the trailer park trash why they're too stupid to care about the safety of their children.
> 
> ...


Ben for most of us if we pop out of the bushes woman would scream rape.

They probably would just think you are a bible salesman?

I'm sorry Ben you just look too damn friendly?‍?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Derek Norstadt said:


> blah blah.. video all you want. Neither uber or lyft will do anything about your silly videos.


Or the police


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Ben for most of us if we pop out of the bushes woman would scream rape.
> 
> They probably would just think you are a bible salesman?
> 
> I'm sorry Ben you just look too damn friendly?‍?


You do realize that wasn't meant to be taken literally, right?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> You do realize that wasn't meant to be taken literally, right?


Yea I know, mine is just a gag/joke post too, for laughs and good fun. :big grin:


----------



## Mitch J. (Jul 15, 2019)

Galveston said:


> Your taunting and boldness will give you added time. Screen shotted.





Galveston said:


> Your taunting and boldness will give you added time. Screen shotted.


Added time LOL. I'll send you a pic from my jail cell while I'm shaving my nut sac then.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Galveston said:


> I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


How many videos do you have so far?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> You're a shameless snitch....cops even say "nobody likes a snitch, not even the police"


If I see somebody murdering your kid, I'll keep it to myself. I know that's how you'd want it.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> If I see somebody murdering your kid, I'll keep it to myself. I know that's how you'd want it.


So you have a evil spirit for even saying some sht like that...but as a man I'll find out who did it and I'll handle it or die trying...men handle their own problems...they don't call other men to handle them....plus the courts would give them life...3 meals free rent and utilities and free health care....ill simply give them a brutal death


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So you have a evil spirit for even saying some sht like that...but as a man I'll find out who did it and I'll handle it or die trying...men handle their own problems...they don't call other men to handle them....plus the courts would give them life...3 meals free rent and utilities and free health care....ill simply give them a brutal death


I don't believe in evil spirits. Just Karma.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> If I see somebody murdering your kid, I'll keep it to myself. I know that's how you'd want it.


So if someone is murdering your kids you'll call the police huh....in fact if you see a kid getting murdered you wouldnt try to stop it...you sound extremely foolish



ZenUber said:


> I don't believe in evil spirits. Just Karma.


It shows..budda teaches where Zen ends asz kicking begins....no where does budda say rely on other men to fix your problems


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So if someone is murdering your kids you'll call the police huh....in fact if you see a kid getting murdered you wouldnt try to stop it...you sound extremely foolish
> 
> 
> It shows..budda teaches where Zen ends asz kicking begins....no where does budda say rely on other men to fix your problems


You - are one messed up dude.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Why are people still fueling the troll fire?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> You - are one messed up dude.


That's all you got huh...you are a empty vessel


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So if someone is murdering your kids you'll call the police huh....in fact if you see a kid getting murdered you wouldnt try to stop it...you sound extremely foolish
> 
> 
> It shows..budda teaches where Zen ends asz kicking begins....no where does budda say rely on other men to fix your problems


Buddhism is communal, not every man for himself.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> Buddhism is communal, not every man for himself.


Namaste brother


----------



## phoneguy (Apr 15, 2015)

If you post the video on social media - it will go viral and then they will. Nothing gets a business attention like bad PR. 

Once that news gets hold of it, it will become a mandatory thing we have to agree too and not accept those trips. 

This is very easy to handle. If you reported for not having a car seat, here is the course of action:

1. Uber contact the person and questions them and states the rules and the fact that it is law in every state. (recording is fine and they have to listen to the whole message and press 1 to confirm they understand)
2. You have to answer the following question every time going forward - "do you have a child riding with you? IF yes, do you have the needed car seats?
3. if you lie, you get band immediately for 1 week.
4. If you lie again after the week is up, it is a complete band and child protective services is give your information.

Here is what most likely will happen, UBER and Lyft does nothing until a wreck happens, they get sued by the parent, and they shift the blame to the drive since we are independent contractor.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> If I see somebody murdering your kid, I'll keep it to myself. I know that's how you'd want it.


Yes. Murder. Always keep it to yourself. It spoils easily with share. Or dark humor. Ha., haha.,


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

The TV station isn't going to take your videos without a grain of salt because they can't prove it's not "faked" . You know it's not faked, but they can't and the Uber / Lyft spokesperson will eviscerate their report.
I've only seen investigations where the TV station set up the sting.
That: 




"Guy in the bushes is a vigilante showing how dangerous drivers are!" That's the problem.

Better way: Decline the rides, yes. Then position your car at the house so the dashcam points that way and record that to show that other drivers are breaking the law. So you're not in the bushes.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I had one today. When I told her no booster no ride, she quickly offered to cancel. I was gonna let it go, but she reordered another ride practically before I came around the circle at the HO. Since I was closest, guess who got the ping. She quickly canceled, and I decided to report her. Five more times before I got through to support. Wish mr bushy camera was there


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> The TV station isn't going to take your videos without a grain of salt because they can't prove it's not "faked" . You know it's not faked, but they can't and the Uber / Lyft spokesperson will eviscerate their report.
> I've only seen investigations where the TV station set up the sting.
> That:
> 
> ...


How do this work when you in the ghetto with Shaqisha and little Jawan and her babydaddy Ray Ray and they already in the car or have your door open? Is it easier to take them one mile to Jawan doctor appointment or to have a confrontation over in a high crime high gang area?


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm not sure about a good answer to that bobby, but scenarios like that result in drivers redlining entire areas because of one bad apple. Independent contractor powers. Here's some agnst on a social justice-oriented website about this issue: https://www.dailykos.com/stories/20...haring-and-Redlining-Uber-Lyft-Race-and-Class


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> I'm not sure about a good answer to that bobby, but scenarios like that result in drivers redlining entire areas because of one bad apple. Independent contractor powers. Here's some agnst on a social justice-oriented website about this issue: https://www.dailykos.com/stories/20...haring-and-Redlining-Uber-Lyft-Race-and-Class


That's usually the sonerio when I'm in this type of situation...and to literally save me life I go ahead and take them...but I won't be doing that anymore...but at what point is the parents held accountable?..do the driver suppose to care more about a child than their parent?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> Yes. Murder. Always keep it to yourself. It spoils easily with share. Or dark humor. Ha., haha.,


I was trying to draw a direct parallel. If a child is killed in my car because they weren't in a child seat, would I be charged with involuntary manslaugher?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I was trying to draw a direct parallel. If a child is killed in my car because they weren't in a child seat, would I be charged with involuntary manslaugher?


That was the most absolute terrible thing you could possibly say to someone and you followed that by saying I was " a messed up dude"....you definitely have some loose screws....


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

One of my proudest Uber driver moments wasn't the first ride"just down the street" once some scary gangsta types in San Pedro got in, and then the guy with the borderline too-small boy shows up and I *****ed all the way as I hustled to be rid of them. LOL. Got another short ride, and then was pinged back to the pier, fifteen minutes later and there they were again (did someone do a drug deal?). "No way!" I shouted, ordering them, "Cancel the trip! Bring a car seat next time," driving away furiously. After a minute, I laughed and laughed.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> I'm not sure about a good answer to that bobby, but scenarios like that result in drivers redlining entire areas because of one bad apple. Independent contractor powers. Here's some agnst on a social justice-oriented website about this issue: https://www.dailykos.com/stories/20...haring-and-Redlining-Uber-Lyft-Race-and-Class


Interesting article, I think the author makes a decent point, but totally misses on pretty much everything else. I suppose I could be guilty of "de facto redlining" but here's the rub - it's not based on race or economic class for me. Heck, I don't care what color your skin is or what your income level is, but I do care if you are clean and I do care that you are not full of alcohol or drugs or attitude. I also care that I can actually get around in a region without having to deal with major traffic issues. That last one, attitude is big for me and it is applied no matter where I am or who I pick up. You give me attitude, you get out. My experience has been that dang near every ride I get in places like downtown Mesa, parts of the west valley, parts of paradise valley and parts of south phoenix involves some sort of attitude. Heck, I was in downtown Mesa once, trying to locate a pax near the light rail station (he expected me to pick him up AT the station), when a large woman walking by shouted at me "What choo lookin' at, white boy!?!?!" I replied that I was looking for someone who was clearly not her, and she went on to rant and rave about me being a white boy as she walked away. Why would I want to put myself in a situation where I would have to deal with that sort of attitude on a regular basis, not to mention the increased risk of deadly crime? I'm sure we all have many stories like this and yes, it is unfortunate for under served neighborhoods, but without better protections for me, I'm not willing to risk it.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> That was the most absolute terrible thing you could possibly say to someone and you followed that by saying I was " a messed up dude"....you definitely have some loose screws....


Tit for tat. I was just matching the trrrible thing thay OP said.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Galveston said:


> I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


I'm not reading 15 pages of comments, but would it not be better to follow the driver not using a car seat and call LEO and direct them to the driver? Personally I would not get involved. I cancel on the PAX, call support and get the cancel fee.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> Tit for tat. I was just matching the trrrible thing thay OP said.


Heh heh...you said tit!!!!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> View attachment 370499


EXACTLY!!!!!!


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I'm not reading 15 pages of comments, but would it not be better to follow the driver not using a car seat and call LEO and direct them to the driver? Personally I would not get involved. I cancel on the PAX, call support and get the cancel fee.


You can be a man when you're out here enforcing laws when you aren't in law enforcement...a snitch is the lowest of the low


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I'm not reading 15 pages of comments, but would it not be better to follow the driver not using a car seat and call LEO and direct them to the driver? Personally I would not get involved. I cancel on the PAX, call support and get the cancel fee.


Ah great point I think I will do that next time


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> You can be a man when you're out here enforcing laws when you aren't in law enforcement...a snitch is the lowest of the low


You see a kid fall into a swimming pool do you let them drown? I hope not.
You see a drunk get behind he wheel do you let them drive off? I hope not. If you do and they kill someone that's on you.
No different than letting a kid be driven off without a car seat. They get in an accident and the kid dies that's on you.

Were talking possible loss of life, not some kid pocketing a piece of candy from a store.

But hey, we all have our own morals to live by and we can all live our life the way we want. Isn't choice great.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> You see a kid fall into a swimming pool do you let them drown? I hope not.
> You see a drunk get behind he wheel do you let them drive off? I hope not. If you do and they kill someone that's on you.
> No different than letting a kid be driven off without a car seat. They get in an accident and the kid dies that's on you.
> 
> ...


If I see anyone drowning IM going to help them...NOT call on another man and wait for them to get there....plus calling 911 for the ambulance is different from video taping someone committing a traffic offense and running the video to the police



FLKeys said:


> You see a kid fall into a swimming pool do you let them drown? I hope not.
> You see a drunk get behind he wheel do you let them drive off? I hope not. If you do and they kill someone that's on you.
> No different than letting a kid be driven off without a car seat. They get in an accident and the kid dies that's on you.
> 
> ...


Let's say it's 1965 and you see MLK breaking the law by drinking out the wrong water fountain....do you pull out the 8mm camcorder and run the video to the police....i mean he broke the law...and you are a vigilante!!!


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Galveston said:


> This is Texas, big mouth threatening me with physical harm behind screen. Screen shotted. Where are you from?
> 
> 
> I will post my videos here.
> ...


Umm, if you are in Texas then you should know that the GUARDIAN IS RESPONSIBLE for having the child in a child seat. Let me guess, you also play seatbelt sheriff? Let me clue you in, a police officer will ticket the person not wearing the seatbelt. Do you also call the police if you see a girl selling water without a permit? Such a busybody.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> Umm, if you are in Texas then you should know that the GUARDIAN IS RESPONSIBLE for having the child in a child seat. Let me guess, you also play seatbelt sheriff? Let me clue you in, a police officer will ticket the person not wearing the seatbelt. Do you also call the police if you see a girl selling water without a permit? Such a busybody.


He's "car seat Calvin"


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> He's "car seat Calvin"


I get not wanting to transport children in a vehicle without a car seat, but to be all "Get off my lawn!" about it, pretty lame. I actually grew up in a time when seatbelts weren't required, your parents thought the "arm bar" was enough of a "supplemental restraint". I guess some people just want to be social justice warriors.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> I get not wanting to transport children in a vehicle without a car seat, but to be all "Get off my lawn!" about it, pretty lame. I actually grew up in a time when seatbelts weren't required, your parents thought the "arm bar" was enough of a "supplemental restraint". I guess some people just want to be social justice warriors.


Usually its the worst people who put on a performance to show that they are good....like the golden state killer being a former cop....or btk being a forest ranger....teb Bundy was voted Republican of the year before anyone knew he was a actual killer...john gacy was high up in politics too...and a clown for kids...not saying the op is a killer but I'm just weary of those that go above and beyond to look like "good people"


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

We should mandate child seats in taxis and rideshares nationwide! The time is now, contact your lawmakers!


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Usually its the worst people who put on a performance to show that they are good....like the golden state killer being a former cop....or btk being a forest ranger....teb Bundy was voted Republican of the year before anyone knew he was a actual killer...john gacy was high up in politics too...and a clown for kids...not saying the op is a killer but I'm just weary of those that go above and beyond to look like "good people"


Dolt use car seats


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> I'm not sure about a good answer to that bobby, but scenarios like that result in drivers redlining entire areas because of one bad apple. Independent contractor powers. Here's some agnst on a social justice-oriented website about this issue: https://www.dailykos.com/stories/20...haring-and-Redlining-Uber-Lyft-Race-and-Class


The thing about the "bad areas" is that in fact most of the people requesting rides there are actually good. In fact they are often very good because they know the deal. The problem is there are often some very bad riders there too and it is hard to know who is who in advance.

An issue with trying to force drivers to take all rides in all areas such as taxis are required to is that we aren't taxis. We are usually paid considerably less and we are using our own personal vehicles. We often have less protections as well. As a rideshare driver should I really be required to get a ping in the "hood" 25 minutes away for $3 at 2am? I don't believe so. If the answer to that is yes then at the very least we need to be compensated far better and have more protections legally, insurance-wise and otherwise.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> The thing about the "bad areas" is that in fact most of the people requesting rides there are actually good. In fact they are often very good because they know the deal. The problem is there are often some very bad riders there too and it is hard to know who is who in advance.
> 
> An issue with trying to force drivers to take all rides in all areas such as taxis are required to is that we aren't taxis. We are usually paid considerably less and we are using our own personal vehicles. We often have less protections as well. As a rideshare driver should I really be required to get a ping in the "hood" 25 minutes away for $3 at 2am? I don't believe so. If the answer to that is yes then at the very least we need to be compensated far better and have more protections legally, insurance-wise and otherwise.


I can honestly say the rate of "very bad riders" in the "hood" and in other areas are the same...i never had someone in the hood slam my door like they were trying to break it...never had any one from the hood throw up on the side of my car or be so dunk I had to keep stopping...I just don't want no confrontation in the "hood" over a car seat ...but all this "the hood" is out to get white folks talk is totally unfounded for the most part...im from the hood and one of the number on rules is never ever harm white people...because it brings too much heat...black on black crime barely get any press but black on white or to be fair white on black then it's top story on every news channel and the FBI gets involved...you guys are safe in the "hood"...in fact successful whites are building their nice houses in the hood nowadays and not being bothered at all...


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Usually its the worst people who put on a performance to show that they are good....like the golden state killer being a former cop....or btk being a forest ranger....teb Bundy was voted Republican of the year before anyone knew he was a actual killer...john gacy was high up in politics too...and a clown for kids...not saying the op is a killer but I'm just weary of those that go above and beyond to look like "good people"


I think he/she/it is probably just trolling now. Although, sadly some younger generations (i.e. Millennials) think that a sheltered life is the only life. They become so sheltered from life that they then become "sad pandas" because they don't realize that too much of a sheltered life doesn't prepare them for umm....life. Kinda sad, actually.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

Galveston said:


> I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


I would love to see you @Galveston try to do something about it when I am down here doing it all day long.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

wn100804 said:


> I would love to see you @Galveston try to do something about it when I am down here doing it all day long.


Put a kid in your car without a car seat and you will lose your job. I am ready today!!!


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Galveston said:


> Put a kid in your car without a car seat and you will lose your job. I am ready today!!!


You are a winner and it shows


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> You are a winner and it shows


I know lol no one is taking kids without car seats anymore lmao ?!!! There's got to be somebody out there! Come on I'm ready any time!!!


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Galveston said:


> I know lol no one is taking kids without car seats anymore lmao ?!!! There's got to be somebody out there! Come on I'm ready any time!!!


Would you have taking pictures of MLK drink from the wrong fountain?


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

Galveston said:


> Put a kid in your car without a car seat and you will lose your job. I am ready today!!!


If I drive in a state that outlaws plastic straws and I bring a drink in from a state that allows them, will you have a conniption fit ?

How about, If I drive to a gun show in Vegas and buy a 30 round magazine for my AR15, will your head explode?


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

E we Hugh uhhh


wn100804 said:


> If I drive in a state that outlaws plastic straws and I bring a drink in from a state that allows them, will you have a conniption fit ?
> 
> How about, If I drive to a gun show in Vegas and buy a 30 round magazine for my AR15, will your head explode?


What a clown ? you are! Use a car seat or lose your job and/or freedom


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

wn100804 said:


> How about, If I drive to a gun show in Vegas and buy a 30 round magazine for my AR15, will your head explode?


Why do AR owners have to shoehorn that fact into every damned conversation they have about unrelated topics? It's like the old joke about vegans. (How do you know someone owns an AR-15? They'll tell you ...)
:wink:


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

HonoluluHoku said:


> Why do AR owners have to shoehorn that fact into every damned conversation they have about unrelated topics? It's like the old joke about vegans. (How do you know someone owns an AR-15? They'll tell you ...)
> :wink:


They can't help but reveal themselves as targets for trouble and theft, and the AR market has tanked and people are left with clunky liabilities that occupy every second of their thoughts. Many owners are begging to end the psychological nightmare with a government buyback in which they can also save face


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

Galveston said:


> They can't help but reveal themselves as targets for trouble and theft, and the AR market has tanked and people are left with clunky liabilities that occupy every second of their thoughts. Many owners are begging to end the psychological nightmare with a government buyback in which they can also save face


Whoa whoa whoa ... back up. I don't want _you _agreeing with me. I have a reputation to think about!


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Dekero said:


> No seriously this is BS and people need to stop taking these rides.


LOL Sure, you go first.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

HonoluluHoku said:


> Whoa whoa whoa ... back up. I don't want _you _agreeing with me. I have a reputation to think about!


I get that a lot. People after a while say "you're not as psycho as I though". Just takes time.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

HonoluluHoku said:


> Whoa whoa whoa ... back up. I don't want _you _agreeing with me. I have a reputation to think about!


Yea don't associate with informants


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Yea don't associate with informants


Haha I'm looking for you!!!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> LOL Sure, you go first.


Already have.... Thx cuz common sense beats courtroom lawsuit loss...


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Once again, this is needless drama that could easily be prevented if Uber just built some intelligent questions into their rider app.

Before booking ANY RIDE on the platform, the app should ask how many riders will be picked up, and what are the ages of each rider.

If ANY RIDER listed is under the age 8, a disclaimer should immediately pop up saying that a child seat must be provided, or the driver can cancel upon arrival, and a fee will be assessed to the passenger's account. There should be additional language in the disclaimer that drivers are instructed to check for age/legal compliance by all riders pursuant to state and local statutes.

That will stop a good number of these idiots who are ordering rides in the first place.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

gee, the never ending thread.....
how about Uber just create another selection "Uber Kids"; means driver can take kids and parents have seats. Like WAV means the rider provides the wheel chair.......


----------



## NWCapers (Oct 4, 2019)

Galveston said:


> I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


You are funny!! Rage much?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Galveston said:


> We should mandate child seats in taxis and rideshares nationwide! The time is now, contact your lawmakers!


Add school busses to your list. Don't forget about doggie seatbelts, too.


----------



## tom16037 (Aug 27, 2018)

This is my "fun Fact"

Pennsylvania's primary child passenger safety law, children under the age of 4 must be properly restrained in an approved child safety seat. Children from age 4 - 8 must be restrained in an appropriate booster seat.

I DO NOT provide car seats or booster seats.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

tom16037 said:


> This is my "fun Fact"
> 
> Pennsylvania's primary child passenger safety law, children under the age of 4 must be properly restrained in an approved child safety seat. Children from age 4 - 8 must be restrained in an appropriate booster seat.
> 
> I DO NOT provide car seats or booster seats.


Nor should you.
Those words "appropriate" having to do with the childs height and weight means if we, as drivers, provide a seat that is not rated for the childs dimensions we, the drivers, will be liable for their injuries or deaths.
If the parent provides their own and it isn't installed correctly, by the parent (do NOT touch those seats), then the liability is on the parent.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Nor should you.
> Those words "appropriate" having to do with the childs height and weight means if we, as drivers, provide a seat that is not rated for the childs dimensions we, the drivers, will be liable for their injuries or deaths.
> If the parent provides their own and it isn't installed correctly, by the parent (do NOT touch those seats), then the liability is on the parent.


Is it the responsibility of the parent or the person operating the car. What if a parent improperly installs a car seat in your car and the child gets hurt or killed? Would love to see some legal precedents on this, not just a bunch of key board jockey opinions.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Is it the responsibility of the parent or the person operating the car. What if a parent improperly installs a car seat in your car and the child gets hurt or killed? Would love to see some legal precedents on this, not just a bunch of key board jockey opinions.


Google it for yourself. The liability would fall on the parent in any rental vehicle that fails to install the car seat correctly not on the rental agency. Same for taxi/limo services, you, the parent, are liable for the safety of your child in the seat you provide and install.
As opposed to a manufacturer defect in the vehicle that makes it impossible to safely install the seat or a driver that installs the seat and does not do so correctly.

This does not mean that parent won't go after the drivers insurance or attempt to sue the driver, but that the driver, with proper representation, will be able to point the liability back at the parent (this, of course, assumes the driver is not an idiot and does, in fact, have a inward facing dash cam that shows they required the rider to install the seat).


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I always take kids car seats, I just don’t take kids ?


----------



## chrisantash (Oct 23, 2019)

CTK said:


> Wow. Hide in the bushes. Will you wear a ski mask?


easy fix.have a car seat in your car....lucky for me i have a small child so my car seat and booster seat are in the trunk...see...no need to get angry...relax...


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

chrisantash said:


> easy fix.have a car seat in your car....lucky for me i have a small child so my car seat and booster seat are in the trunk...see...no need to get angry...relax...


I'm not angry and I'm relaxed.

Wondering how your comments relate to my words that you quoted in any way?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

if even a thread needed to be locked........


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

SHalester said:


> if even a thread needed to be locked........


I won't be happy until it reaches 50 pages.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Galveston said:


> I won't be happy until it reaches 50 pages.


you are aware y'all entered circular debate days ago, yeah? :confusion:


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

SHalester said:


> you are aware y'all entered circular debate days ago, yeah? :confusion:


No, clowns are still revealing themselves as child abusers and scofflaws


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Damn, I just remembered this thread.
Earlier today I cancelled on a woman who wanted to bring an infant into my car without a seat.
I told her it was against the law to do so, and of course she said other drivers take the baby without a seat.
I cancelled, but I should have stayed within viewing distance to see if the next car picked her and the baby up.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Galveston said:


> clowns are still revealing themselves as child abusers and scofflaws


well, I have a booster because I also drive with hopskipdrive. :coolio: as an Uber driver I would not take any child pax wo them having their own stuff. period.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Illini said:


> Damn, I just remembered this thread.
> Earlier today I cancelled on a woman who wanted to bring an infant into my car without a seat.
> I told her it was against the law to do so, and of course she said other drivers take the baby without a seat.
> I cancelled, but I should have stayed within viewing distance to see if the next car picked her and the baby up.


If you got time to do that you got time for jumping jacks...no excuses
..



Illini said:


> Damn, I just remembered this thread.
> Earlier today I cancelled on a woman who wanted to bring an infant into my car without a seat.
> I told her it was against the law to do so, and of course she said other drivers take the baby without a seat.
> I cancelled, but I should have stayed within viewing distance to see if the next car picked her and the baby up.


Try having that discussion in one of the South Chicago housing projects


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Illini said:


> Damn, I just remembered this thread.
> Earlier today I cancelled on a woman who wanted to bring an infant into my car without a seat.
> I told her it was against the law to do so, and of course she said other drivers take the baby without a seat.
> I cancelled, but I should have stayed within viewing distance to see if the next car picked her and the baby up.


I like you


----------



## Edwin Howard Kluge Junior (May 26, 2017)

Galveston said:


> I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


Tuscaloosa AL I am a driver I do have my own child car seat but the only time there was a child that small they did have their own LOL


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Google it for yourself. The liability would fall on the parent in any rental vehicle that fails to install the car seat correctly not on the rental agency. Same for taxi/limo services, you, the parent, are liable for the safety of your child in the seat you provide and install.
> As opposed to a manufacturer defect in the vehicle that makes it impossible to safely install the seat or a driver that installs the seat and does not do so correctly.
> 
> This does not mean that parent won't go after the drivers insurance or attempt to sue the driver, but that the driver, with proper representation, will be able to point the liability back at the parent (this, of course, assumes the driver is not an idiot and does, in fact, have a inward facing dash cam that shows they required the rider to install the seat).


What lawyer or judge told you this?


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Demon said:


> What lawyer or judge told you this?


You think you can't read and understand the law without passing the bar exam?
You don't know that there are judges in the USA that have not only never taken a law class, never been lawyers and still are adjudicating cases?
Liability falls to the person that failed to follow the correct installation requirements as provided by the manufacturer. 
The fact that you can't understand this very basic principle of law is shameful.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> You think you can't read and understand the law without passing the bar exam?
> You don't know that there are judges in the USA that have not only never taken a law class, never been lawyers and still are adjudicating cases?
> Liability falls to the person that failed to follow the correct installation requirements as provided by the manufacturer.
> The fact that you can't understand this very basic principle of law is shameful.


So the answer would be no lawyer or judge told you that, correct?


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Demon said:


> So the answer would be no lawyer or judge told you that, correct?


Reading the laws and previous court decisions (precedent), exactly what a lawyer will gladly charge their hourly rate to do.
So, you are admitting you are deficient in reading comprehension skills to do this for yourself?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Reading the laws and previous court decisions (precedent), exactly what a lawyer will gladly charge their hourly rate to do.
> So, you are admitting you are deficient in reading comprehension skills to do this for yourself?


I'm just pointing out that you didn't answer a simple question and you don't know what reading is .


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Galveston said:


> I will train this entire town to act right single handedly. You come on this island and pull this no car seat crap you walk home and the driver gets fired. PERIODT. I got time my market is slow here.


&#128077;&#128591;!
I was thinking the same thing.

Every time people say but I do this all the time, the other drivers do it!

But dang! Handle it.&#128077;
It's your Island and people just live in it.

You have my vote for Island &#127796; mayor!


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Demon said:


> I'm just pointing out that you didn't answer a simple question and you don't know what reading is .


You are trying to make a claim that non lawyers don't know the law.
I am refusing to play that game and you don't like it.
I fully suspect you to be the "well I'm gonna take my ball and run home" type that can't handle when people don't play your games by your rules.

Pick up a book (or several thousand) and read. Find out how, why, when and to whom liability attaches. Then, you won't ask stupid questions like "what lawyer or judge told you that" because you will know that basic reading comprehension will take you miles away farther than smarmy BS questions.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> You are trying to make a claim that non lawyers don't know the law.
> I am refusing to play that game and you don't like it.
> I fully suspect you to be the "well I'm gonna take my ball and run home" type that can't handle when people don't play your games by your rules.
> 
> Pick up a book (or several thousand) and read. Find out how, why, when and to whom liability attaches. Then, you won't ask stupid questions like "what lawyer or judge told you that" because you will know that basic reading comprehension will take you miles away farther than smarmy BS questions.


No, that's the claim you're trying to make. I asked a simple question which you ran away from. You still don't understand what reading is.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Can anyone remember a time when hiding in bushes and taking pictures was considered odd behavior?
Seems only like yesterday.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

Demon said:


> No, that's the claim you're trying to make. I asked a simple question which you ran away from. You still don't understand what reading is.


I don't have a dog in this fight, but I can't help myself:

Do you not understand that two judges (or lawyers, or even law _professors_) will, as often as not, have two interpretations (aka opinions, or _judgments_) on the same point of law they've both just read? And that the job of judging is largely about making judgments that differ - in practice, as well as in theoretical terms - from those of other educated judges?

And don't even get me started on lawyers. Hoo boy.

Anyway. Just thought it worth a mention that judges' opinions differ. It's why we have judges.

As you were.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

HonoluluHoku said:


> I don't have a dog in this fight, but I can't help myself:
> 
> Do you not understand that two judges (or lawyers, or even law _professors_) will, as often as not, have two interpretations (aka opinions, or _judgments_) on the same point of law they've both just read? And that the job of judging is largely about making judgments that differ - in practice, as well as in theoretical terms - from those of other educated judges?
> 
> ...


I totally do. That's why I asked if this was advice from a lawyer or judge. Laws are complex and can vary greatly from one place to another. While one lawyer or one judge may not always be correct they at least have experience and knowledge of case law that a lay person would not.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

Demon said:


> I totally do. That's why I asked if this was advice from a lawyer or judge. Laws are complex and can vary greatly from one place to another. While one lawyer or one judge may not always be correct they at least have experience and knowledge of case law that a lay person would not.


Except that "correctness" isn't a factor in a judgment, which is an opinion by definition. That was my point, boiled down.

Further, there's no way of knowing whether the judge you (the general "you") discuss this with has any kind of expertise in consumer safety law, or if she spends her days poring over the minutiae of tech industry case law, or if she hasn't read an opinion, let alone written one, since early 19th century immigration case law.

However, now I have a better understanding of where you were coming from, so thanks for the explanation. And again, I'm not arguing for or against either of you.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

HonoluluHoku said:


> Except that "correctness" isn't a factor in a judgment, which is an opinion by definition. That was my point, boiled down.
> 
> Further, there's no way of knowing whether the judge you (the general "you") discuss this with has any kind of expertise in consumer safety law, or if she spends her days poring over the minutiae of tech industry case law, or if she hasn't read an opinion, let alone written one, since early 19th century immigration case law.
> 
> However, now I have a better understanding of where you were coming from, so thanks for the explanation. And again, I'm not arguing for or against either of you.


I would hope that whomever discusses this with a lawyer or judge would make sure it falls under their practice.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

Demon said:


> I would hope that whomever discusses this with a lawyer or judge would make sure it falls under their practice.


"... whoever." As would I, but that wasn't part of the question.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

HonoluluHoku said:


> "... whoever." As would I, but that wasn't part of the question.


Well, we're still waiting on an answer.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Galveston said:


> I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


lol, I take anyone, I don't care if they don't wear their seatbelts. Or not have car seats, it's not my problem at all, if they want to risk their life, it's their choice, not mine, 
I'm only paid to drive from point a to point b, do bus drivers or train drivers make their passengers wear seatbelts or be in car seats? Why are they classed as safer? How about on a plane? Nope,

I'm not in Your country, but even if was I wouldn't care if you recorded me, but would think it was strange


----------



## LV real OG (Nov 29, 2019)

Galveston said:


> I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


You better not get caught in my bushes... Us guys really don't tolerate people snooping around our business.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Galveston said:


> I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


Just f ing take em! Who cares if you lose everything with one mistake. Lol


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

LV real OG said:


> You better not get caught in my bushes... Us guys really don't tolerate people snooping around our business.


Where do you live?



Classified said:


> lol, I take anyone, I don't care if they don't wear their seatbelts. Or not have car seats, it's not my problem at all, if they want to risk their life, it's their choice, not mine,
> I'm only paid to drive from point a to point b, do bus drivers or train drivers make their passengers wear seatbelts or be in car seats? Why are they classed as safer? How about on a plane? Nope,
> 
> I'm not in Your country, but even if was I wouldn't care if you recorded me, but would think it was strange


Drivers die when backseat human projectiles are launched into their heads in accidents


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Galveston said:


> I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


I wouldn't be writing uber any notes about things that aren't your business 
You'll probably end up deactivated 
yourself before it has ANY effect


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I wouldn't be writing uber any notes about things that aren't your business
> You'll probably end up deactivated
> yourself before it has ANY effect


Uber will likely cease to exist as a company before that happens. Plus if I'm unemployed I have more time to shitpost, so careful what you wish for


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Galveston said:


> Uber will likely cease to exist as a company before that happens. Plus if I'm unemployed I have more time to shitpost, so careful what you wish for


I want wishing for anything I was just trying to remind you how inept ubers customer service dept is. Rohit could very well deactivate you for just saying the words unaccompanied minor.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Oh yeah, this one... How's the filming going, @Galveston? :whistling:


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

CTK said:


> Wow. Hide in the bushes. Will you wear a ski mask?


You, as the operator of the vehicle, are responsible for your passengers using seat belts and car seats. That's my approach when people argue, plus I sometimes tell them that I was a police officer (I was) and do not allow violations of the law in my vehicle.


----------



## gullett2006 (Nov 25, 2019)

Galveston said:


> I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


Seriously.....you're doing the right thing by not taking the ride but you're going to sit back and be a detective against other drivers seriously why would you even waste your time


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

gullett2006 said:


> Seriously.....you're doing the right thing by not taking the ride but you're going to sit back and be a detective against other drivers seriously why would you even waste your time


FFS! Stop feeding the troll! He even said himself (see bottom of p.18) that he's shitposting. Please, let this thread die!

Don't make me turn this car around.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

HonoluluHoku said:


> FFS! Stop feeding the troll! He even said himself (see bottom of p.18) that he's shitposting. Please, let this thread die!
> 
> Don't make me turn this car around.


Excuse me I'm not a troll and I invite you to my next stake out in Galveston



TomTheAnt said:


> Oh yeah, this one... How's the filming going, @Galveston? :whistling:


Great footage! Gonna submit to Sundance!


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

Curious why nobody pointed out to Galveston that Texas Transportation Code 545.412 (e) (1) states,

(e) This section does not apply to a person:
(1) operating a vehicle transporting passengers for hire

so in the State of Texas Uber & Lyft both transport passengers for Hire & the drivers are Exempt from Child Car Seats

Both Uber & Lyft requires a driver to obey all local laws

It's entirely up to the individual driver to cancel a ride for any reason

but, to fear monger here about drivers specifically in Texas who do take Pax with Kids & no car seat is delusional

the law is clearly on the drivers side

https://statutes.capitol.texas.gov/Docs/TN/htm/TN.545.htm#545.412


----------



## Sandeepanand278 (Dec 31, 2019)

Galveston said:


> I'm tired of having to cancel rides for no car seat while the passenger complains that other drivers take them. You know what? Next time I'm gonna turn all apps off and hide in the bushes and record the next driver taking babies with no car seat. Stop messing with my rides and kids' lives. Enjoy your unemployment. Not playing. Try me.


Hmm, you are right.... same things happen to me. But their s always a grey area. Mr.Trump openly said I dint paid the taxes because I am not a fool, and still he became a president. So best thing is, just cancel the ride if no car seat or under age, rather than hiding behind bushes. Their address 50,000 drivers in Las Vegas, you ll get tired. But again, you are right


----------

